# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Про женщин (из темы о 4 ногах)

## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> женщины (привязанность к женщинам – прим. ХКдд.) укорачивают чистоту





> women diminished cleanliness


Считается плохим тоном вставлять редакторские примечания в авторские тексты, особенно со своими измышлениями. Поправлять такого преданного, как Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакура - надо очень сильно себя ценить, поздравляю  :smilies: 

Для себя и всех остальных, не настолько возвышенных, замечу - "women diminished cleanliness" переводится как "женщины уменьшают чистоту". Это означает, что даже если ты уже не привязан к женщинам, но вдруг начинаешь с ними общаться слишком много и близко (даже по делу) - чистота уменьшается.

----------


## Амира

> Считается плохим тоном вставлять редакторские примечания в авторские тексты, особенно со своими измышлениями. Поправлять такого преданного, как Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакура - надо очень сильно себя ценить, поздравляю 
> 
> Для себя и всех остальных, не настолько возвышенных, замечу - "women diminished cleanliness" переводится как "женщины уменьшают чистоту". Это означает, что даже если ты уже не привязан к женщинам, но вдруг начинаешь с ними общаться слишком много и близко (даже по делу) - чистота уменьшается.


Мне кажется вы увидели что-то плохое там где его нет  :smilies: .

Лично я благодарна Хари-канте д.д. за такой анализ и перевод, даже если он не безупречен. Поменяли в уме значение на то какое считаете более правильным и все, смысл то от этого не меняется.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

«Согласно ведической цивилизации, женщина является препятствием на пути духовного развития. Вся основа ведической цивилизации заключается в том, как избегать… Женщины… Но не думайте, что только женщина является женщиной. Мужчина тоже может быть женщиной. Не думайте, что женщина является кем-то с изъяном, а мужчина таковым не является. *Женщина значит объект наслаждения, а мужчина означает наслаждающийся.Именно такое отношение обладает изъяном.* Если я смотрю на женщину как на объект наслаждения, то я являюсь мужчиной. А если женщина также смотрит на мужчину как на объект наслаждения, то она тоже является мужчиной. Женщина означает объект наслаждения, а мужчина значит наслаждающийся. Поэтому каждый, кто имеет это желание наслаждаться, должен считаться мужчиной. Итак оба пола предназначены для… Каждый планирует: «Как я буду наслаждаться?» Поэтому он искусственно становится пурушей. В противном случае, на самом деле мы все пракрити, дживы, будь то мужчины или женщины. Это все внешние одежды». (Лекция по ШБ 6.1.64-65, Вриндаван, 1 сентября 1975)




> Это означает, что даже если ты уже не привязан к женщинам, но вдруг начинаешь с ними общаться слишком много и близко (даже по делу) - чистота уменьшается.


Где такое утверждается? "Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания". (БГ,17.15, комм.)
Считается хорошим тоном подтверждать свои слова цитатами из священных писаний.

А для женщин общение с любыми другими женщинами тоже будет источником адхрамы? 

"Так же как женщина часто является символом майи для мужчины, точно так же привязанность к мужчине - это также основная причина запутанности для женщины. Как говорит Господь Капила: «Женщина поэтому должна рассматривать своего мужа, свой дом, и своих детей как приготовление внешней энергии Господа к ее смерти, точно так же как сладкое пение охотника является смертью для оленя» (ШБ 3.31.42). Конечно же, невозможно полностью избежать общения разных полов друг с другом, поэтому позитивным методом будет поставить Кришну в центр собственной жизни».(«Нарада-бхакти-сутра», Раздел 3:Средство достижения успеха)

Я сделала короткое уточнение именно из-за склонности некоторых личностей выдергивать цитаты из контекста и доказывать какие-то свои убеждения.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Мне кажется вы увидели что-то плохое там где его нет .


Тут как и с майавади, даже если они кажутся хорошими, то всё равно надо с ними спорить и опровергать их. Ибо яд действует медленно и незаметно, надо принимать меры сразу  :mig:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Мужчина в коротких шортах и с волосатыми ногами не сводит женщин с ума своим видом, женщина же в коротких шортах *сразу навевает некие мысли*, которые немедленно уничтожают какую-то (или всю) чистоту  это очевидно любому мужчине. В некоторых случаях не нужны цитаты, например, чтобы подтвердить необходимость дышать воздухом. Но все же приведу цитату из комментария (ШБ 1.17.25 (перевод Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакура)):


и это проблема женщин?

во все века мужики это делали: у меня на нее стоит, сжечь ведьму, она виноватая. хоть в шортах, хоть в мешке она, мужская физиология не изменится.
не будет женщин, будут козы в горах, маленькие мальчики, еще кто то. Пингвинам вон вообще все равно, где "пригреться".  и с трупом им тоже подходит. 

свой ум меняйте, хватит на женщин всё свои проблемы сваливать. 

P.S: мужчина в шортах и с волосатыми ногами очень привлекателен для женщин  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> свой ум меняйте, хватит на женщин всё свои проблемы сваливать.


Поддерживаю  :smilies: .
Если не женщины, то что-то другое всегда найдется. Самое большое отречение это не искусственно избегать соблазна, а даже находясь среди соблазна не привлекаться им. Да и другого выхода у нас просто нет. Но для этого нужно как можно сильнее привязаться к Кришне.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Весьма здраво:



> ...свой ум меняйте


Однако давайте таки будем объективны к мужчинам, ибо и у женщин если разобраться также немало причин, а стало быть объектов, для претензий. Потому что все эти объекты действительно не более чем следствие. А корневая причина немного иная: как образно произнес Жан-Поль Сартр "У человека в душе дыра размером с Бога, и каждый заполняет её как может". И так как никакие иные заменители разумеется не соразмерны с Богом, то разумеется никакого удовлетворения от любого заменителя не может быть априорно. 
А отсюда мораль: 



> Если не женщины, то что-то другое всегда найдется. Самое большое отречение это не искусственно избегать соблазна, а даже находясь среди соблазна не привлекаться им. Да и другого выхода у нас просто нет. Но для этого нужно как можно сильнее привязаться к Кришне.


А отсюда вывод - переводящий к старттопичному тексту о правдивости, как последнему оплоту дхармы в эту эпоху. 
Правдивый, и главное разбирающийся в этих соотношениях причин и следствий, человек, обязательно достигнет совершенства по милости Кришны.
И такового можно будет определить как раз по удовлетворенности: "О Партха, когда человек избавляется от всех желаний, связанных с удовлетворением чувств, которые являются порождением его собственного ума, и очистив таким образом ум, черпает удовлетворение только в своей истинной сущности, о нем говорят, что он пребывает в чистом трансцендентном сознании"

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Однако давайте таки будем объективны к мужчинам, ибо и у женщин если разобраться также немало причин


Вы вообще на чьей стороне? жертву обвиняете? 
причем тут объективность, когда  налицо поддерживание и пропагандирование сексизма? еще и вопиющая неблагодарность. без тела, рожденного женщиной, ни один мужчина на земле не сможет совершать преданное служение, и получать опыт попыток удовлетворения отдельно от Бога, что тоже повышает шансы захотеть в духовный мир. 

духовность это не про тело, вот и пусть мужчины свою душу лечат, а не женщин гнобят.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Я вообще стараюсь быть на стороне объективности  :smilies:  Ибо это "выгоднее" всего.

Разумеется можно отстаивать "корпоративные" интересы, конфликтуя с другими "корпорациями". 
Другими по половому, национальному или любому другому признаку. И подобное может продолжаться вечно - потому что конфликтуя, то есть эмоционально медитируя на инакомыслящих, запросто можно в следующей жизни родиться как раз таковым. Оно Вам надо - просто рождаться мужчиной в этом мире?
А вот если понимать смысл происходящего и соответственно этому понимаю себя вести, да еще и другим проповедовать, то это во-первых успокоит ум, и тогда конфликтовать не захочется в принципе. Ну и потом наверняка Шри Кришна будет этим доволен. 
Разве не этого хотят вайшнавы, совершая свою садхану?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Извините, выскажусь прямо.

Такая "объективность" называется ни Богу свечка, ни черту кочерга. В вопросах сексизма, унижения одних преданных другими по половому признаку не может быть объективности и нейтральности. Не защищая жертву, Вы ее обвиняете, вот и вся недОлга. 

И такое поведение мужчин НЕ инакомыслие, а насилие в чистом виде. И Вы это насилие косвенно поддерживаете нейтральной позицией.




> Для торжества зла необходимо только одно условие — чтобы хорошие люди сидели сложа руки

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Что именно я поддерживаю - написано чуть выше. 
Ну что ж делать, признаю свою вину, простите  :smilies:  
Понимаю и Ваше мнение, однако на мой предвзятый взгляд нахождение какой-либо общности - это самое лучшее. А что может объединять лучше, чем духовное знание? И стало быть лучше предпринимать усилия в эту сторону.
Ну я действительно так думаю  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Ни одного своего утверждения вы не подтвердили. 
Сколько еще администрация будет игнорировать проповедь такой философии? Ведь в правилах форума есть пункт насчет унижения женщин по половому признаку или что-то вроде того, но не помню, чтобы когда-либо на подобные реплики обращали внимание и удаляли. Вот и м.Кастурика ушла с форума...




> Духовная практика женщин сильно отличается от духовной практики мужчин


Духовная практика для души, а не для тела. Если по форме и отличаются немного, но не по сути. По форме отличается практика даже брахмачари и грихастх, но это не делает кого-то лучше в духовном отношении. 

"Мы Вайшнавы. Мы не заинтересованы в мужской или женской позиции в жизни. Это просто телесная концепция жизни. Это не духовно. Мужчина вы или женщина, это не имеет значения, просто повторяйте Харе Кришна и следуйте четырем регулирующим принципам и ваша жизнь будет успешной". (Письмо ШП Дженифер, 15 февраля1975 г.)
"Служение духовно и здесь не может быть никаких материальных обозначений". (Письмо ШП Амшу, Вриндаван, 13 августа 1974)
"Однако сознание Кришны замечательным образом предоставляет одинаковые возможности и мужчинам, и женщинам". (Ч.-ч., Ади-лила, Введение)
"Здесь нет различий. Для Бога не существует различий. Женщина и мужчина имеют равные права, чтобы стать праведными и вернуться домой обратно к Богу". (Лекция по ШБ 5.5.2, Йоханесбург, 22 октября 1975)

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Что именно я поддерживаю - написано чуть выше. 
> Ну что ж делать, признаю свою вину, простите  
> Понимаю и Ваше мнение, однако на мой предвзятый взгляд нахождение какой-либо общности - это самое лучшее. А что может объединять лучше, чем духовное знание? И стало быть лучше предпринимать усилия в эту сторону.
> Ну я действительно так думаю


Не надо виноватиться, Вы имеете право думать то, что думаете :smilies:  а я имею право сказать о своих взглядах  :smilies:  
Наши думы часто сформированы многовековым внушением что женщина виновата уже одним своим рождением. а это не так. женщина-Шакти! 
я недавно смотрела сериал Рассказ служанки, и даже не подумала об их обряде, что это является изнасилованием,пока в комментах люди не написали. настолько зашорено у большинства женщин сознание, что они никто, их можно унизить, избить и тп, даже прикрываясь "благой целью". 

в какой либо общности мы так или иначе находимся,человек-существо социальное  :smilies:  Духовное-замечательно, а если тебя при этом не пускают к Божествам, или в алтарную или не допускают служить каким либо образом на основании того что Вы женщина, "существо грязное и мешаете мужчинам"? Вы согласны что лично к Вам будут так относиться? или как к инкубатору, или как к кухарке, и все прочие эпитеты сексизма.

Эти определения очень сильно могут влиять на Вашу духовную жизнь. Вы просто хотите читать джапу в обществе преданных,петь киртан, а Вас выгняют из алтарной, потому что Вы "беспокоите умы преданных". Укрепит ли Вашу веру такое отношение? 

просто примерьте на себя,прежде чем что то утверждать. Женщины много веком борятся не против мужчин, а ЗА себя! 
Говоря конкретно об ИСККОН... никому не должно быть позволено притеснять преданных на основании половых различий, цвета кожи, разреза глаз, акцента, сил,профессии и тд, то бишь преданные это про душу, а мы скатываемся до унижений по признакам тела. 
правильно ли это, Гаятри деви?

----------


## Aryan

"купил пикап пошел на курсы
пришел и слушаю сижу
но почему-то все про женщин
и ничего про грузовик"...
Как там 4 колеса, 4 ноги то есть?
По топику- спасибо Хари Канте д.,комментарии предыдущих ачариев помогают лучше понимать смысл.

----------


## Амира

> в какой либо общности мы так или иначе находимся,человек-существо социальное  Духовное-замечательно, а если тебя при этом не пускают к Божествам, или в алтарную или не допускают служить каким либо образом на основании того что Вы женщина, "существо грязное и мешаете мужчинам"? Вы согласны что лично к Вам будут так относиться? или как к инкубатору, или как к кухарке, и все прочие эпитеты сексизма.
> 
> Эти определения очень сильно могут влиять на Вашу духовную жизнь. Вы просто хотите читать джапу в обществе преданных,петь киртан, а Вас выгняют из алтарной, потому что Вы "беспокоите умы преданных". Укрепит ли Вашу веру такое отношение?


Конечно это все так и есть. Со своей стороны главное, что мы можем сделать, это изменить свое отношение к этому. В этом мире у нас столько связей и зависимостей, что пока мы это не осознаем и не начнем освобождаться от них мы так и будем вечно зависимы от чего-то. Человек животное социальное, так будет правильнее сказать. Потому что социализация это недостаток и зависимость. Зависимость от мнения других, от того что о нас подумают другие, от того чтобы наши успехи заметили другие и одобрили наши поступки, зависимость от того что сделать нас счастливыми должен кто-то или что-то - общество, муж, храм, преданные. Мы считаем, что счастье это что-то внешнее и когда наконец все вокруг нас сложится должным образом, то наконец мы станем счастливы. 
Я давно это поняла и изменила свое отношение к этому. А если учесть то что мы стремимся к духовной деятельности, то это еще легче. 
Применительно к тому что вы написали, если думать позитивно. Не пускают значит к лучшему, Кришна же не только в храме. Значит есть стимул служить Кришне так, чтобы Он Сам приходил к нам, а не мы ходили и искали Его куда-то будь-то в храм, или в обществе кого-то и тем самым быть зависимыми. Для это и существует Кришна, чтобы каждому дать то что он хочет и при этом не нужно для этого искать что-то и кого-то, ждать определенного дня и часа. Он всегда с нами в любой момент. 
Да, социализация необходима, но мы не должны от нее зависеть. Нужно зависеть только от Кришны, который всегда с нами и который способен удовлетворить все наши желания и потребности - в общении, в духовном росте и т.п. и тогда мы почувствуем себя счастливыми и свободными. 
А иначе из-за привязанности мы не сможем стать счастливыми и удовлетворенными, ни в семейной жизни ни в духовной. Потому что мы ждем, что кто-то должен удовлетворять наши чувства, чтобы мы почувствовали себя счастливыми. А если наши чувства не удовлетворены, то мы будем испытывать гнев и т.д. Я не знаю, как для вас, но для меня это стимул служить Кришне и обрести независимость и счастье. Ведь мы с кем угодно можем целыми днями болтать, но поговорить с Кришной у нас времени обычно не находится. А ведь Кришна совсем рядом, и ждет когда мы лично к Нему обратимся, поговорим с Ним, расскажем о том что нас волнует и всегда готов нам ответить и помочь. Но нет, мы пойдем к кому угодно за помощью, только не к Кришне, а потом еще обидимся, что нас не выслушали или нам не помогли. Такова наша жизнь. 
Поэтому когда я была в такой ситуации как вы я просто с большой целеустремленностью и огромным желанием добиться успеха стала служить Кришне. И Кришна удовлетворил все мои желания. Теперь когда я хожу в общество преданных я хожу туда только для удовольствия и общения или с целью помочь, а не для того чтобы что-то получить пусть даже это что-то духовное. Все духовное дает Кришна. И теперь мои желания направлены на то чтобы больше побыть наедине, освободиться от материальных обязанностей и забот, надеяться только на Кришну и зависеть только от Него. 
В нашей жизни столько разных периодов проходит. Когда мы дети и под защитой родителей, когда мы проходим обучение у духовного учителя, когда мы в обществе преданных вместе чем-то занимаемся, когда мы замужем и под защитой мужа. Но с течением времени в этом мире все проходит и меняется и мы не в силах помешать этому. Но если мы предаемся Кришне, то Он всегда с Нами и это неизменно и независимо ни от чего. И это не фантазии. Вы действительно будете чувствовать присутствие Кришны всегда рядом с вами физически, а не только осознавать это в своем уме. И Кришна единственный кто может нас защитить и сделать счастливыми.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Девушки, милые, вы видимо не понимаете что я хочу сказать.

Если бы женщины с давних времен не боролись за себя, у вас сейчас вообще не было бы права прийти в храм Кришны, вы были бы собственностью мужа, без права на свое мнение, имущество, передвижения и тп.

А да, видимо вы не застали довольно сильную дискриминацию женщин в российском искон. Например, про жизнь в Сухарево знаете? То что есть сейчас, результат этой самой борьбы, этой самой общности.
В западном тоже, но я это своими глазами не видела, и в историю особо не погружалась, не берусь обсуждать.

----------


## Амира

> Девушки, милые, вы видимо не понимаете что я хочу сказать.
> 
> Если бы женщины с давних времен не боролись за себя, у вас сейчас вообще не было бы права прийти в храм Кришны, вы были бы собственностью мужа, без права на свое мнение, имущество, передвижения и тп.
> 
> А да, видимо вы не застали довольно сильную дискриминацию женщин в российском искон. Например, про жизнь в Сухарево знаете? То что есть сейчас, результат этой самой борьбы, этой самой общности.
> В западном тоже, но я это своими глазами не видела, и в историю особо не погружалась, не берусь обсуждать.


Я понимаю о чем вы:

Radha-devi Dasi: There are gender issues in any organization and, one of the things that struck me when we were talking about this panel was that I am the only woman panelist. That is my first point: there are gender issues everywhere. It is not something that happens only in "cultic groups."

I would like to talk about experience, personal experience. I feel very strongly about the power of narrative; that is where I come from as a woman.

For me, one of the attractions of Krishna consciousness was its reasoned and well thought-out philosophy on how to protect women from sexual exploitation. That was a big issue for me because I have been in universities, I have been in law firms, I have been in so many environments where I saw men misusing their power to exploit young women. This issue of exploitation of women is not something that is unique to any one culture or any one group. I was attracted to Krishna consciousness because there was a philosophy that said we are not our bodies, we are souls, and no one has the right to exploit another soul because all souls are servants of Krishna, God. At the same time, as a university graduate and as a lawyer, I had been trained to question. So, while I was attracted by this philosophy, I was troubled by some of the things I saw.

One thing you need to understand is that the practice of Krishna consciousness is variegated. Depending on which temple or which region of which country you visit, you are going to have a different experience. When I joined in San Diego, the women stood at the back of the temple during ceremonies. They were not allowed to lead the congregational chanting, they were not allowed to give the scriptural classes; they were not allowed to rise above certain levels of management. My first question was: "Why not?"

I was told that it was in order to protect women; otherwise they will be sexually exploited. I was also told that if you want to make spiritual advancement you have to become humble; this is a way of making you humble. I decided that I would give this concept a period of observation. I was worried about other practices, too. I thought, "I am not so sure that makes sense to me, but I am willing to give it a try."

With this particular practice I never came to a realization that putting women in the back and restricting their activities really makes a difference in "protecting" us. What crystallized this for me was when I had a daughter of my own. I started thinking about how she was going to be shaped by this experience. I started talking to some of the younger women who had grown up in our movement and hearing about how being in the back and being limited in their service had caused them to feel bad about being women.

I have to tell this story: When my daughter was three she wanted to stand at the front of the temple room. I told her she was not allowed. I could not explain it very well to her because she was only three. What she understood was that the men will get mad at you if you do. So the next time we went to the temple, she walked up to the first man she saw and punched him as hard as she could. I said to myself, "Okay, it is not just about me anymore."

Institutionally, at about the same time, the International Women's Ministry was formed. There were a number of women who had concerns about the treatment of women in ISKCON. I became part of that organization, and one of our first efforts was a national con*gress in Los Angeles. We expected about 50–100 participants, but 300 came. We heard a powerful, overwhelming swell of women's voices saying, "We are not happy with the way things are, and we are not going to continue to allow things to be the way they are."

I have written two papers on these topics. One is about women's rights in ISKCON. I looked at the subject from the perspectives of international law and international human rights. This paper challenged the leadership of ISKCON to justify their treatment of women, and pointed out to them, using principles of international law, why the treatment of women does not measure up to the rhetoric of protection that was offered. That paper has been very well received and has resulted in some changes in the way women are treated. The second paper has to do with human rights in ISKCON. Once I started thinking about women's rights, I realized men are here too, and they ought to have some rights also!

We do now have women on our Governing Body Commission, which is the highest level of administrative organization in ISKCON. Internationally, we have a number of women who are Temple Presidents or project leaders. In North America, the GBC Executive Committee has four members; two of them are women. More and more temples have policies providing for women to give scripture class and to stand side-by-side with the men. So, now my daughter does not have to punch anyone if she wants to go up to the altar.

https://www.icsahome.com/articles/pa...-groups-change

Кстати, на сайте ICSA собрано много интересных статей и документов https://www.icsahome.com/groups/iskcon

----------


## Амира

Там же статья в защиту женщин и о положении женщин в ИСККОН: https://www.icsahome.com/articles/ro...in-iskcon-dasi

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Шримати Джотирмайя д.д. Женщины в ИСККОН во времена Прабхупады 

Судхарма матаджи. Женщины в сознании Кришны 70-х. Важность Женского Министерства в Джи-Би-Си

Е.М.Ямуна матаджи. Трансцендентная сладость и красота Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Дамир



----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Если бы женщины с давних времен не боролись за себя, у вас сейчас вообще не было бы права прийти в храм Кришны, вы были бы собственностью мужа, без права на свое мнение, имущество, передвижения и тп.


Вы так говорите, как будто это было бы что-то плохое. За что бороться? За увеличение возможностей наслаждать свои чувства и потакать своему эго. Да наоборот, радоваться надо такому положению.

Сначала женщина в храме со слезами на глазах произносит "господи, хочу стать пылинкой у твоих стоп", а потом эта пылинка идёт бороться за свои права. У мужчин это проявляется, когда он со слезами так же молится гуру, желая укрыться под сенью его стоп, а потом не желает исполнять элементарные пожелания учителя.

Дамы, как вы собираетесь пылинками стать, если вся ваша жизнь - борьба?  :smilies:  Тщетная надежда, что после смерти вдруг что-то изменится и уж в духовном-то мире буду пылинкой, да? Не, ну надеюсь, не пылинкой, а травинкой.. не, травинкой тоже не очень, хочу быть гопи.. нет, не гопи, хочу быть Кришной.

Ужасное лицемерие. Либо вы в ИСККОН и радуетесь своему низкому положению, ибо положение "слуги" - единственно хорошее положение для развития бхакти. Либо вы боретесь - но, пожалуйста, уйдите из ИСККОН - там все возможности, весь этот больной мир с вами.

Муж - собственность Гуру (без права на мнение, имущество, передвижение и т.п. - это реально так, если по правилам). Жена - собственность мужа. В чём проблема, кому с кем надо бороться за права?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Мы все-собственность Кришны. Людям нельзя давать такую власть над другими людьми. Это приводит к деградации как зависимого, так и властьимущего.
Нет у людей таких качеств, что бы не начать тиранить или пользоваться зависимым. рано или поздно, в то или иной степени все начинают тиранить.

конкретно про женщин. женщина подчиняется без проблем, когда есть уважение к ней,когда о ней заботятся и делают что то из любви, а не из желания подчинить и наслаждаться положением господина. данное подчинение вовсе не потеря прав, а  проявление ее любви и уважения к заботящемуся и любящему ее.
вкратце-что в банк вложил, такие проценты и получишь.

слуга-это не раб бесправный. женщины, и в целом люди борются ЗА себя, за право не зависеть от тирании и капризов других. 
есть люди,которые просто борются. хоть с кем то. лично мне это чуждо, я многое могу принять и понять, но позволять себя тиранить, это деградация. и ведет к деградации мужчины так же. 

Вы, прабху, может по себе судите, исходя из своих благородных качеств. Но не все такие, большинство в браке, или просто при власти,занимаются откровенной дедовщиной. 
Вы же не согласны с домашним насилием и побоями ни в чем не повинных женщин? только за то, что муж пришел уставший, а она на него не так посмотрела? 
или он положил в другое место диск с песнями, и побил жену, якобы она специально спрятала (реальный случай из жизни преданных). 

Женщины борются против такой тирании, а не против мужчин в целом. Хотя есть разные женщины  :smilies: 
 Я достаточно хорошо чувствую людскую энергетику при личном контакте, и иногда заочно,так сказать  :smilies:  ,  и от некоторых мужчин исходит прямо таки лавина ненависти и желания бороться с женщинами. Я избегаю с такими общаться, но иногда приходится. И приходится защищаться.

Вы вроде бы не настроены на борьбу с женщинами, с теми кто слабее, но зачем то пишите все эти вещи.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> слуга - это не раб бесправный. женщины, и в целом люди борются ЗА себя, за право не зависеть от тирании и капризов других.


Словарь Ушакова https://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1029798:

1. Человек, находящийся на службе у кого-нибудь, отдающий себя полностью в чье-нибудь распоряжение
2. Человек для личных услуг, для прислуживания господину, барину; лакей;

Исходя из академических определений, слуга не имеет права на свободу передвижения, мнения, имущество хозяина и т.п. Вы сказали, что это плохо, за это идет борьба.

Ещё раз сформулируйте для нас двоих - на какой основе вы ведете борьбу, мирской или вайшнавской? Если вайшнавской, то как в таких обстоятельствах быть слугой? Слуга, владеющий долей имущества господина, выражающий свое мнение и могущий в любой момент куда-то уйти/уехать - это не слуга. Как вы примиряете эти две противоположные концепции?




> Вы же не согласны с домашним насилием и побоями ни в чем не повинных женщин? только за то, что муж пришел уставший, а она на него не так посмотрела? 
> или он положил в другое место диск с песнями, и побил жену, якобы она специально спрятала (реальный случай из жизни преданных).


Конечно, нет, но если он просто поругался - нормально проявить терпение и смириться. Развитые женщины знают, что мужикам гормоны иногда башню сносят, так что иногда сходят с ума, но к концу жизни это может превратиться в победу и жены, и мужа - такое поведение.
Побои, конечно, другое дело, это недопустимо. Тут надо полицию, знакомых и рожу бить  :smilies:  помогает. Но речь же не об этом, вы говорите о борьбе за права, а не против насилия, против изнасилований и тому подобное.

Я даже более того скажу. Если мой Гуру меня побьет до крови палкой - я не буду бороться с ним, я буду терпеть. Но если проводить параллели - должен. Это неверно. 




> Вы вроде бы не настроены на борьбу с женщинами, с теми кто слабее, но зачем то пишите все эти вещи.


Я хочу разобраться, мне интересно, о чем и как думают феминистки. С мирскими всё понятно более чем. А вот вайшнавский феминизм - это исключительно интересное явление, т.к. философия общества совсем другая, там ценности другие.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Уважаемые Деви, пожалуйста, не тратьте свое время на благородных господ. Известная истина гласит: чтобы спорить с ними, нужно опуститься на их уровень. Не говоря о том, чтобы переубедить в чем-то - это попросту невозможно. Академику никто не указ.  :smilies: 

Если кому-то интересно, у меня есть семинар о феминизме. Появился по просьбе нескольких преданных, которые попросили раскрыть эту тему. 

*1 часть. Феминизм. Здоровый и радикальный*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*2 часть. Феминизм. Реакция мужчин*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*часть 3. Феминизм. Зависимость и независимость мужчин и женщин*

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Конечно, нет, но если он просто поругался - нормально проявить терпение и смириться. Развитые женщины знают, что мужикам гормоны иногда башню сносят, так что иногда сходят с ума


Подчиняться нужно только тому, кто демонстрирует высокий духовный уровень: контролирует свои гормоны, всегда сохраняет башню, кто даже в усталости не ругается, а просто смиряется с этой усталостью и проявляет терпение. Ну а если  ругается из-за усталости, гормоны сносят башню и т.д., но всё равно при этом требует подчинения себе, то с такими конечно нужно бороться. 

Отдавать свою свободу мнения, передвижения, имущества можно только безупречному человеку, кто умеет распоряжаться такими вещами, а не тому неумёхе, кто не может справиться *даже с собственной* усталостью и гормонами.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Отдавать свою свободу мнения, передвижения, имущества можно только безупречному человеку, кто умеет распоряжаться такими вещами, а не тому неумёхе, кто не может справиться *даже с собственной* усталостью и гормонами.


Это ваше собственное мнение, которое ничем не подтверждено. Шастры неоднократно повествуют о женщинах, которые, несмотря на исключительную ворчливость их мужей-мудрецов, смиренно служили им и достигли высшего совершенства. 

Любить и служить "идеальному" (в кавычках, потому что в реальности такого не бывает) человеку - просто и легко. В чём заключается развитие тогда и каким образом ты можешь проявить хорошие качества типа смирения и терпения, достигнув потом совершенства? Да никаким, нечего терпеть и смиряться не с чем.

И еще эта дурацкая идея, что люди, достигшие высокого уровня - всё время лыбятся как имбецилус инфантикус и нюхают цветок - она очень далека от реальности. В реальности, в азиатской культуре, высокоразвитый пожилой учитель обычно лупит палкой нерадивого ученика и в неподдельном неконтролируемом гневе орёт на него  :smilies:  среди западных людей никто не понимает, как это так и как вообще дальше подчиняться этому маньяку. Ну а женщины так вообще от этого зрелища в транс впадают и становятся феминистками.

Впрочем, всех вас, живущих в розовом выдуманном мирке без насилия, с правами и свободами, однажды изнасилует Кришна в образе вечного времени и отнимет все права, на борьбу за которые вы потратили свою драгоценную жизнь. Феминистка оставит свое женское тело с обретенными правами и родится огромным волосатым мужиком в ЮАР, который будет тиранить свою жену (собстна, о которых они и думали всю предыдущую жизнь). Господи, хоть бы раз такое увидеть, это ж просто комедия.

----------


## Амира

> Шастры неоднократно повествуют о женщинах, которые, несмотря на исключительную ворчливость их мужей-мудрецов, смиренно служили им и достигли высшего совершенства.


Нужно определиться о ком мы говорим о мудрецах или преданных Кришны?




> Любить и служить "идеальному" (в кавычках, потому что в реальности такого не бывает) человеку - просто и легко. В чём заключается развитие тогда и каким образом ты можешь проявить хорошие качества типа смирения и терпения, достигнув потом совершенства? Да никаким, нечего терпеть и смиряться не с чем.


Тогда лучше сразу выбрать в мужья материалиста-алкоголика, может Кришна видя наши аскезы Сам явится в образе Нрисимхи, чтобы освободить нас  :smilies: .




> И еще эта дурацкая идея, что люди, достигшие высокого уровня - всё время лыбятся как имбецилус инфантикус и нюхают цветок - она очень далека от реальности.


Просто вы всего не знаете  :smilies: . Конечно в общественном месте такие люди стараются сдерживать свои чувства. Но когда, Кришна открывает себя преданному, особенно впервые, то личность Кришны и качества Кришны приводят такого преданного в неописуемый восторг. Улыбка от ощущения полного счастья и восторга поначалу не сходит с уст такого преданного. Я вспоминаю себя в состояний восторга, когда невозможно сдержать улыбку до ушей, вспоминая Кришну, даже когда находишься среди людей, которые начинают смотреть на тебя как на сумасшедшую. Или иногда это происходит неосознанно, когда не замечаешь ничего вокруг и забываешь где находишься. Но чем дальше развиваются эти отношения, тем больше радость сменяется чувством разлуки. Но смысл в том что все эти чувства действительно очень сильны и управляют телом вводя его то в оцепенение, то пренебрежение присутствием окружающих, то чувство радости, то горя. И если их и можно со временем научиться контролировать, то с большим трудом. 




> В реальности, в азиатской культуре, высокоразвитый пожилой учитель обычно лупит палкой нерадивого ученика и в неподдельном неконтролируемом гневе орёт на него  среди западных людей никто не понимает, как это так и как вообще дальше подчиняться этому маньяку. Ну а женщины так вообще от этого зрелища в транс впадают и становятся феминистками.


Опять же нужно определиться о каких "высокоразвитых пожилых учителях" вы говорите. Если я правильно понимаю мы здесь обсуждаем только преданных Кришны. А кто не является преданным не может обладать в полной мере всеми положительными качествами. Да и сейчас современная восточная культура ничем не лучше западной культуры, которой она всеми силами старается подражать.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Уважаемые Деви, пожалуйста, не тратьте свое время на благородных господ. Известная истина гласит: чтобы спорить с ними, нужно опуститься на их уровень. Не говоря о том, чтобы переубедить в чем-то - это попросту невозможно. Академику никто не указ. 
> 
> Если кому-то интересно, у меня есть семинар о феминизме. Появился по просьбе нескольких преданных, которые попросили раскрыть эту тему.


спасибо за поддержку, дорогая Хари-канта! 
И было бы интересно послушать или почитать, не знаю в каком формате, семинар. адрес пришлю в личку. или Вы здесь разместите?

----------


## Дамир

> Уважаемые Деви, пожалуйста, не тратьте свое время на благородных господ. Известная истина гласит: чтобы спорить с ними, нужно опуститься на их уровень.


Не слабое ложное эго  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Не слабое ложное эго


Уважаемый Дамир!

с-самоуважение. не, не слышали?  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Не слабое ложное эго


Да-к это естественно! Вы еще даже не начали знакомиться с моими многочисленными недостатками! Спросите у других господ - они вам расскажут и подтвердят как на присяге.  :smilies:  Как вы еще не упали из-за общения со мной? Ведь женщины - источник адхармы как говорилось в начале этой темы.   :mig:  Лучше одумайтесь пока не поздно и бегите куда глаза глядят! А то никакая аскеза даже в течении следующих 10.000 лет вас не спасет!  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Если кому-то интересно, у меня есть семинар о феминизме. Появился по просьбе нескольких преданных, которые попросили раскрыть эту тему.


Мне не особо интересна эта тема, но сегодня было время и я послушала ваш семинар подряд все 3 части и сидя и лежа  :smilies: , но дослушала до конца, все таки полная продолжительность не малая - 160 мин. Вы молодец. Спасибо!  :vanca calpa:  Это огромный труд. Для тех, для кого актуальна эта тема она очень хорошо и профессионально раскрыта. И ваша позиция мне очень импонирует.

Хотела лишь добавить пару слов по актуальной для меня теме, которую вы немного затронули в 3 части  :smilies: . Это то что Мира поклонялась Кришне все таки в паракия расе, а не свакия и что свакия раса не является нарушением вайшнавских принципов. Основная претензия к Мире гуру-бизнесменов, которые торгуют Кришной за деньги, это то что Мира рушит их бизнес своей неформатной преданностью. Вот взяла и полюбила Кришну без гуру, и никому деньги не платила. А то что эта преданность у нее из прошлой жизни, о чем она и говорит не один раз в своих стихах. И что Рупа Госвами подтвержает что такие случаи это нормально, что преданность приходит из прошлой жизни. Да ну, глупости все это - говорят гуру-бизнесмены - настоящая преданность она только за деньги, ведь Кришна это же их собственность. Простите, не смогла удержаться.

Кстати хороший способ определить лжегуру с одного вопроса это задать вопрос "Как вы относитесь к Мирабаи?"  :smilies: . То что говорил Прбахупада о Мире я слышала, но некоторые считают что у них есть право на свое мнение, противоположное мнению Прабхупады. Ведь не обязательно проповедовать путь Миры или следовать ему, но следует по крайней мере проявлять уважение к великому вайшнаву или вайшнави.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Мне не особо интересна эта тема, но сегодня было время и я послушала ваш семинар подряд все 3 части


Спасибо за такую оценку. Я просто проанализировала все факты. Часто недоразумения в философии возникают именно из-за недостатка размышлений.

Насчет Мирабхаи не очень поняла. А откуда вы взяли, что Мирабаи поклонялась Кришне в паракия-расе? Она считала себя женой Кришны, а не тайной возлюбленной. Как раз когда она разговаривала с Рупой Госвами собственно темой их разговора был ее вопрос: почему она не чувствует нужных эмоций во Вриндаване? На что Рупа Госвами посоветовал ей идти в Двараку, так как именно эта Дхама соответствует ее настроению, а не Вриндаван. И там у нее все проявится, что нужно. Что Мирабхаи и сделала. 
Шрила Прабхупада был явно не тем гуру, который торгует инициациями. Но именно он не советовал своим ученикам петь бхаджаны Мирабхаи, не потому что считал ее не достойной. Есть его высказывания, где он называт ее великой преданной, очень чистой. Но потому что настроение у нее отличное от настроения Господа Чайтаньи. И нам оно не поможет так же как ей не помог Вриндаван. 
Надеюсь, вы не Шрилу Прабхупаду имели ввиду, когда писали про тех, кто торгует инициациями.

----------


## Амира

> Насчет Мирабхаи не очень поняла. А откуда вы взяли, что Мирабаи поклонялась Кришне в паракия-расе? Она считала себя женой Кришны, а не тайной возлюбленной.


Основное доказательство это ее творчество - ее стихи. Кроме этого есть еще много разных источников утверждающих, что Мира была гопи в прошлой жизни. Но не знаю насколько они достоверны. Вот например https://iskcondesiretree.com/profiles/blogs/meerabai. А то что Мира иногда говорила что Кришна ее настоящий муж, так это ничего не значит. Гопи тоже считали Кришну своим настоящим мужем и хотели выйти за него замуж и даже Кришна иногда удовлетворял их желания как например в лиле похищения одежды. К тому же незамужней девушке незачем считать себя тайной возлюбленной Кришны, ведь Мира знала что Кришна это Верховная Личность Бога. В своих стихах она Кришну называет всем - другом, возлюбленным, мужем и т.д. Он все для нее и семья и муж и возлюбленный. Но поклоняется она Его форме во Вриндаване - Гиридхари Гопалу. И все ее стихи пронизаны этим.

(О подруги!) Когда вы отправитесь с моим посланием к моему 
Возлюбленному?  «О Любимый!  Выслушай мои смиренные 
слова! Ты с другими девушками очень хорошо проводишь время, 
а у меня ты просто похитил сердце и сразу же ушел! 
Но кроме тебя, о Господь, у меня нет никого! 
Я полностью предалась твоим стопам! 
Ты обещал прийти, но все еще не пришел! Может быть, ты 
придешь только на закате моей жизни? 
О Господин Миры! Смиренно сложив ладони, я обращаюсь к 
тебе с такой просьбой: «Скажи, когда ты придешь ко мне?»

(О Возлюбленный!) Без тебя я не обретаю покоя! Как 
разрывается моя грудь! О, мой близкий друг, пришедший ко мне 
из прошлых жизней! О Господин Миры!  Зачем ты медлишь? 
Когда же будет наша встреча? 

О мой возлюбленный! Что тебе сказать? Моя любовь пришла из 
прошлых жизней, и я не могу ее оборвать. О самая близкая для 
меня личность! При виде твоего прекрасного тела  мой ум 
полностью погружается в его красоту. О господин! Приди в мой 
дом! Если ты придешь, дом наполнится благоприятными звуками 
женской песни! О любимый! Если ты придешь, я жемчугом 
украшу свой дом – и предам свое тело и ум твоим стопам! 
Моя любовь к тебе не иссякнет за тысячи лет! Мира говорит: О 
возлюбленный девушек-пастушек (Враджа)! В мое отсутствие 
хранил ли ты мне верность? Твоя служанка жаждет принять 
прибежище у твоих лотосных стоп, поэтому приходи и не медли!

Льет дождь. Сегодня мой Возлюбленный у меня в доме! Из слегка 
погромыхивающих туч льет слабый дождик, наполняя водоем 
моего счастья. Сегодня, после долгой разлуки, я обрела своего 
Возлюбленного! И меня страшит только одно: снова его потерять. 
Мира говорит: «О Господь! Сегодня я утоляю свою жажду 
великой любви! Сегодня я обрела Господина, пришедшего ко мне 
из прошлых жизней.  

Чтобы доставить тебе удовольствие, я буду ухаживать за 
зарослями  кустарников шьямала, оставаясь в их кущах! Там я, 
украсив свое сари цветами,  встречусь со своим Возлюбленным! 
В твой Вриндаван приходят йоги, чтобы заниматься медитацией, 
отрешенные люди приходят, чтобы совершать аскезы, а 
преданные приходят, чтобы прославлять Господа Хари! 
Господин Миры столь сокровенен и непостижим,  что его очень 
трудно постичь неотзывчивым сердцем! В полночь  Господь 
явится перед тобой на берегу реки любви!   

Ты же знаешь, что кроме тебя у меня не будет никакого другого мужа. 
О Господь! 
Ты мой настоящий муж, ты один можешь принести мне полное 
счастье!  О! Сделай эту страдающую от разлуки Миру своей 
собственностью!  

Но в моем сердце живет только эта, пришедшая из прошлых 
жизней, древняя божественная любовь, как я смогу ее забыть?  
О Господин Миры, прекрасный юноша, поднявший холм 
Говардхан! Никто другой, кроме тебя, мне не нужен! 

О Господин Миры, живущий во Врадже! 
Ты – мой повелитель, я – твоя служанка! 





> Как раз когда она разговаривала с Рупой Госвами собственно темой их разговора был ее вопрос: почему она не чувствует нужных эмоций во Вриндаване? На что Рупа Госвами посоветовал ей идти в Двараку, так как именно эта Дхама соответствует ее настроению, а не Вриндаван. И там у нее все проявится, что нужно. Что Мирабхаи и сделала.


Эту тему уже затрагивали на форуме. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1746
Про то "что Рупа Госвами посоветовал ей идти в Двараку, так как именно эта Дхама соответствует ее настроению, а не Вриндаван" нигде не встречала. Прабхупада говорил что Мира видела Рупу Госвами. 

Шрила Прабхупада:
«Мира была преданной Кришны, ее песни очень трогают меня. В Индии она очень популярна.
Некоторые ее песни были искажены, но Мира, она была преданной Кришны. Она видела Рупу Госвами, она была его современницей. Она написала много о Господе Чайтанье.
Она была современником Чайтаньи, но они не встречались.
Она понимала что Господь Чайтанья это Кришна. И она написала один стих, одну песню.
Что теперь ты оставил свою флейту и ты принял посох саньяси. Она написала это замечательное стихотворение. «И  где твои волосы и твое павлинье перо теперь? У тебя бритая голова». 
Мира очень ценила Его. Её жизнь была просто очень возвышенной. Её отец дал ей маленькую куклу Кришны поиграть и она развила любовь к Кришне как к мужу». 
(Беседа между Шрилой Прабхупадой и поэтом Алленом Гинсбергом, г. Колумбус, 13.05.69) 





> Шрила Прабхупада был явно не тем гуру, который торгует инициациями.
> Надеюсь, вы не Шрилу Прабхупаду имели ввиду, когда писали про тех, кто торгует инициациями


Я как раз и говорила что те, кто торгуют имеют свое мнение прямо противоположное мнению Шрилы Прабхупады.




> Но именно он не советовал своим ученикам петь бхаджаны Мирабхаи, не потому что считал ее не достойной. Есть его высказывания, где он называт ее великой преданной, очень чистой. Но потому что настроение у нее отличное от настроения Господа Чайтаньи. И нам оно не поможет так же как ей не помог Вриндаван.


Есть ли у вас какие-либо цитаты самого Шрилы Прабхупады по этому поводу?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Стихи не самый надежный вид доказательств. 
Вотв моем имени, например, слово канта значит возлюбленная, но с оттенком законных отношений и с оттенком дружбы. Поэтому канта переводится также как жена просто. Но вот с оттенком полной мадхурья-расы отражает слово валлабха. Так что можно считать мужа и возлюбленным - нет проблем, но возлюбленный не всегда муж.  :smilies:  

Вот вы сами привели цитату, где Шрила Прабхупада пишет что она относилась к нему как к мужу:

«Её отец дал ей маленькую куклу Кришны поиграть и она развила любовь к Кришне как *к мужу*».
(Беседа между Шрилой Прабхупадой и поэтом Алленом Гинсбергом, г. Колумбус, 13.05.69)

Насчет совета Рупы Госвами поищу, пока не нашла. Кажется это было в воспоминаниях, где кто-то из старших учеников, может это был Вишнуджана прабху, запел бхаджан Миры, и Прабхупада пояснил эти отличия.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Эту тему уже затрагивали на форуме. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1746


Так если это мнение не сходится с мнением Шрилы Прабхупады, зачем его приводить? Шрила Прабхупада в нескольких местах рассказывает о встрече Миры и Рупы Госвами. 
Про то, что Рупа Госвами ей посоветовал отправиться в Двараку, я слышала скорее всего в лекции Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами.

Reporter: Yeah. You think Mirabhai was a bhakta?
Prabhupada: Yes. He was devotee..., she was a devotee.
Reporter: Yes. She had this quality of presence.
Prabhupada: Oh, yes.
Reporter: Yes. Direct dialogue.
Prabhupada: Oh, yes. Otherwise, how she could tell the king that, "No, you are not husband; I have got already my husband, Giridhаri."
Room Conversation with Reporter
from Researchers Magazine
July 24, 1973, London

----------


## Амира

> Стихи не самый надежный вид доказательств. 
> Вотв моем имени, например, слово канта значит возлюбленная, но с оттенком законных отношений и с оттенком дружбы. Поэтому канта переводится также как жена просто. Но вот с оттенком полной мадхурья-расы отражает слово валлабха. Так что можно считать мужа и возлюбленным - нет проблем, но возлюбленный не всегда муж.


Я думаю что то что человек говорит и пишет как раз лучше всего показывает расу. Для тех кто в этом материальном мире никого не считает своим родственником, братом, другом, мужем, возлюбленным, Кришна все - и муж и возлюбленный. Муж - законный и единственный Господин. Вы поймите паракия это не желание схитрить, обмануть, изменить, или завязать интрижку на стороне. Это вынужденная ситуация. Кришна создает такую ситуацию с определенной целью, чтобы проявить высший вкус. А как для гопи так и для Миры Кришна единственный настоящий муж и господин и возлюбленный в одном лице. Мира поклоняется Вриндавану и образу Кришны-пастушка, возлюбленному гопи, тому кто бродит в лесах Вриндавана, тому кто поднял холм Говардхана и сама желает служить Кришне во Вриндаване, вот в этом и проявляется раса. Мира же понимала что во Вриндаване Кришна не может стать ее законным мужем.





> Вот вы сами привели цитату, где Шрила Прабхупада пишет что она относилась к нему как к мужу


Всё правильно. Не вижу противоречий. Шрила Прабхупада также пишет, что и гопи относились к Кришне как к мужу и желали чтобы Он стал их мужем. В материальном мире паракия - это незаконные отношения, которые осуждает общество и гопи испытывали беспокойство по поводу этого. 
Но любовь к Кришне настолько сильна, что позволяет забыть обо всех условностях, она сильнее разума. Это как "яд" от которого нет противоядия, конечно в хорошем смысле этого слова  :smilies: .

----------


## Амира

> Так если это мнение не сходится с мнением Шрилы Прабхупады, зачем его приводить?


Там был ответ на вопрос с кем встречалась Мира и о чем они говорили. И я хотела чтобы вы ознакомились с этим мнением о Мире. Это один из доступных ответов на которые иногда ссылаются те, кто не хотят особо разбираться в этом вопросе. И таких историй, которые передаются в виде слухов, кстати, много. Просто ссылаются друг на друга не разбираясь и информация искажается все больше и больше. 
Я вот еще ни разу не столкнулась с чем-либо что не смогла бы найти в книгах, лекциях, беседах Прабхупады. Но видно кому-то выгодны эти искажения из посторонних источников. Прабхупада высказал свое мнение (подкрепленное мнением предыдущих ачарьев) по всем вопросам. Да, существуют еще книги ачарьев, но они могут лишь дополнить, а не противоречить. Если что-то противоречит тому что говорил Шрила Прабхупада, то это знание не стоит принимать.

----------


## Амира

> Кажется это было в воспоминаниях, где кто-то из старших учеников, может это был Вишнуджана прабху, запел бхаджан Миры, и Прабхупада пояснил эти отличия.


Не утруждайте себя. Воспоминания учеников не имеют значение. Тут возможна простая логика. Если дети в садике вместо того чтобы петь "В лесу родилась ёлочка ..." начинают петь "Я твоя маленькая девочка в шикарном авто ..." естественно воспитательница сделает им замечание, просто потому что они еще не доросли до таких взрослых песен. Но это никак не отменяет величие Миры, если кто-то пока не способен понять ее любовь и преданность.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Зацепили (в хорошем смысле). Поэтому я сегодня проштудировала фолио Шрилы Прабхупады и предыдущих ачарьев на предмет упоминаний о Мирабаи. Даже в гугле посмотрела материалы. 

Разные люди придерживаются разных мнений о настроении Миры, о том кто был ее гуру и о других нюансах. Ни Шрила Прабхупада, ни другие ачарьи нигде не высказываются на счет ее бхавы. В какой-то момент я даже была готова признать свою ошибку, когда нашла вот это утверждение Прабхупады (надеюсь, вы читаете по-английски, если нет – то для перевода достаточно будет гугл-переводчика):

«I have no objection for Mirabhai’s songs, but I think Hare Krsna is the greatest common factor understandable by all people all over the world. The chanting is transcendental and quickly effective....» (SPL to Ksirodakasayi, 29th January, 1970)

В других местах Прабхупада тоже высоко отзывается о ней: 

«Just like Mirabhai. She was playing with K???a doll and later on she became a very high-grade devotee». (Bhagavad-g?t? 6.40-42, New York, September 16, 1966)

***

«Reporter: Yeah. You think Mirabhai was a bhakta?
Prabhup?da: Yes. He was devotee..., she was a devotee.
Reporter: Yes. She had this quality of presence.
Prabhup?da: Oh, yes.
Reporter: Yes. Direct dialogue.
Prabhup?da: Oh, yes. Otherwise, how she could tell the king that, "No, you are not husband; I have got already my husband, Giridh?r?."
Reporter: Hm. Yes. And the king sent the poison. Ah? And she drank it».
(Room Conversation with Reporter from Researchers Magazine, July 24, 1973, London)

Шрила Прабхупада также высказывает другую, отличную от Шридхара Махараджа, точку зрения по поводу ее встречи с Рупой Госвами – он утверждает, что они вполне встречались:

Dr. Patel: One Gosvami refused to see Mir?bai, and then she said that "There are only be men at the bhajana, not that... Krisna is the only man..."
Prabhup?da: One thing is, we don't find any authoritative scripture that M?r?bai ever met R?pa Gosv?m?, but they say like that in V?nd?vana. But from the life of R?pa Gosv?m?, we understand that the Gosv?m?s were so popular in V?nd?vana that if there was any family quarrel, husband and wife, they used to come to R?pa Gosv?mi to settle up, and automatically he would give the decision, and they would settle up. So how it is possible that he did not see any woman?
(Morning Walk, December 17, 1975, Bombay)

И тут еще: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYw7-vDcvzU

Что касается бхавы Мирабаи, то несколько человек, и в числе них профессор, автор статьи о Мирабаи, которая вошла в книгу «Вайшнави. Сборник статей» (известная русскоязычным преданным) утверждают, что у нее было настроение гопи. Наверное, оттуда пошло такое мнение среди преданных. 

Автор статьи пишет о причине, по которой он сделал такой вывод: «Из-за ее необузданной и беззастенчивой любви автор приходит к выводу, что это — гопи, явившаяся в Кали-югу». Но как известно, гопи наоборот прятали от всех свою любовь к Кришне, а законные жены могли спокойно и открыто ее демонстрировать. Поэтому такой аргумент кажется сомнительным особенно в свете следующих двух аргументов. 

В одном из самых известных бхаджанов «Радж-рани Мира» она сама называет себя царицей, раджа-рани. А гопи – это простые деревенские девушки. Если бы она переняла настроение гопи, то никогда бы себя так не называла. 

Другой, не менее важный аргумент, основанный на понимании шастр. Известен факт, что Мира ушла из этого мира, войдя в Божество Кришны в Двараке. С этим согласны все авторы биографии Мирабаи. Это подтверждает историю о том, что Рупа Госвами посоветовал ей идти в Двараку (хотя авторитетного упоминания об этом нет ни у кого из ачарьев). А иначе о чем еще они беседовали?

Также всем известно, что Мира шла путем рагануга-бхакти, спонтанной привязанности. Для того, чтобы идти этим путем, согласно «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» нужно соблюсти три условия: 1. Следовать по стопам вечного спутника Кришны, который находится в той же бхаве, которую культивирует сам садхака, 2. Постоянно слушать об этом спутнике и его особых отношениях с Кришной, 3. Жить в святом месте, соответствующем настроению садхаки. Если у нее было настроение гопи, а не жены Кришны, то зачем она ушла в Двараку и там вошла в Божество? Конечно, если она была нитья-сиддхой (о чем тоже, кстати нигде не упоминается), то ей это было не важно. Но чисто по-человечески: зачем идти туда, где другое настроение?  

Поэтому я склоняюсь к тому, что выражение Шрилы Прабхупады «она развила любовь к Кришне как к мужу» нужно понимать буквально.

----------


## Амира

> Зацепили (в хорошем смысле). Поэтому я сегодня проштудировала фолио Шрилы Прабхупады и предыдущих ачарьев на предмет упоминаний о Мирабаи. Даже в гугле посмотрела материалы.


Спасибо вам большое за эти замечательные цитаты!




> нашла вот это утверждение Прабхупады:
> 
> «I have no objection for Mirabhai’s songs, but I think Hare Krsna is the greatest common factor understandable by all people all over the world. The chanting is transcendental and quickly effective....» (SPL to Ksirodakasayi, 29th January, 1970)


Это безусловно - Харе Кришна Маха-мантра - лучшее и самое быстрое средство ...




> В одном из самых известных бхаджанов «Радж-рани Мира» она сама называет себя царицей, раджа-рани. А гопи – это простые деревенские девушки. Если бы она переняла настроение гопи, то никогда бы себя так не называла.


Мира действительно была царицей не в трансцендентальном, а в мирском смысле.

радж-рани мира бхикхарини гиридхари томаро лагийа  -  Царица Мира — просто женщина-попрошайка, но только ради Тебя, о Гиридхари! 

Я брожу повсюду, как нищенка но я прошу только милостыню Твоего святого имени о Гиридхари! 
Люди говорят: «Мира стала сумасшедшей». Царь говорит: «Она опозорила свою семью».
Но Мира говорит: «О Господь Гиридхари, мое единственное желание - оставаться у Твоих лотосных стоп». 





> Другой, не менее важный аргумент, основанный на понимании шастр. Известен факт, что Мира ушла из этого мира, войдя в Божество Кришны в Двараке. С этим согласны все авторы биографии Мирабаи. Это подтверждает историю о том, что Рупа Госвами посоветовал ей идти в Двараку (хотя авторитетного упоминания об этом нет ни у кого из ачарьев). А иначе о чем еще они беседовали?


Как я понимаю, все источники указывают на то что они не беседовали. В тех цитатах что вы привели Шрила Прабхупада тоже говорит, что нет достоверных источников, что они встречались, но так говорят во Вриндаване. И даже во Вриндаване говорят лишь что Рупа Госвами отказался встретиться с Мирой и она сказала что он считает себя мужчиной, но единственный мужчина во Вриндаване это Кришна и ушла. 




> Также всем известно, что Мира шла путем рагануга-бхакти, спонтанной привязанности. Для того, чтобы идти этим путем, согласно «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» нужно соблюсти три условия: 1. Следовать по стопам вечного спутника Кришны, который находится в той же бхаве, которую культивирует сам садхака, 2. Постоянно слушать об этом спутнике и его особых отношениях с Кришной, 3. Жить в святом месте, соответствующем настроению садхаки. Если у нее было настроение гопи, а не жены Кришны, то зачем она ушла в Двараку и там вошла в Божество? Конечно, если она была нитья-сиддхой (о чем тоже, кстати нигде не упоминается), то ей это было не важно. Но чисто по-человечески: зачем идти туда, где другое настроение?


Есть такой бенгальский ученый Анатханатха Басу – авторитетный знаток творчества Мирабаи. Он сам долгие годы собирал достоверные сведения о жизни и творчестве Миры. Приведу отрывок из его книги:

Оставив дом, Мира отправилась во Вриндаван. По пути она несколько дней прожила на берегу реки Банас в земле раджпутов. Там ее усилия увенчались успехом. В храме зажегся светильник. Цветок сердца, в ожидании пчелы, расцвел пышным цветом, и тогда этот цветок смог соприкоснуться с пчелой. Ради этого мгновения она претерпевала боль нескончаемой разлуки и бесплодных ожиданий. Поместив в свое сердце эту боль разлуки и непрестанные ожидания, она достигла высочайшей цели жизни. Стихи, написанные Мирой под влиянием этих ощущений – несказанно красивы. В них звучит мелодия нескончаемой разлуки, льющаяся из самого сердца. И эта мелодия нежностью сопереживания обволакивает наши сердца. Она очень сильно страдала от разлуки, не видя своего возлюбленного. Вот как она обращается к своей подруге: 

«О подруга! Я схожу с ума от любви! Никто не может понять моё горе!» 
Вот как она молится своему Господу: «Я отреклась от всего: от царства, 
богатства, мужа, земной любви! Теперь Мира – твоя служанка, она хочет 
обрести прибежище у твоих лотосных стоп. Пожалуйста, прими ее, 
невзирая на недостатки! Кроме тебя, больше никто не прольет на меня 
милость!» 

Посмотрите на следующий стих: 

«О Возлюбленный! Позволь мне тебя увидеть! Кроме тебя мне не нужен 
больше никто! Как лотос без воды, как ночь без лунного света, также, о 
мой возлюбленный, я живу без тебя!»

Мира сильно страдала от разлуки, эта разлука горела в ее груди как неугасимый огонь. Собирается дождь, небо заволокло грозовыми тучами, но ее дом остается пустым. Так птица Чатака  страдает от разлуки (с грозовой тучей). Она зовет эту тучу, она хочет услышать раскаты грома, но ничего не происходит. Где же грозовая туча?
В этот день ее усилия увенчались успехом. Она, наконец, услышала в своем сердце звук шагов своего Господа.

«Наконец-то Он пришел! Какое счастье от этой встречи!» 
«Пошел дождь, как сильно льет! Но мой возлюбленный сегодня у меня в 
доме!» 

Господь ее жизни с этого дня постоянно гостит у нее в доме. Полностью предавшись, Мира обрела своего возлюбленного. Но в ее сердце живет страх его потерять. Вот ее молитва: 

«Держи меня при себе как служанку. Я буду в зарослях Вриндавана 
прославлять Твои игры, буду постоянно думать о Тебе и каждый день рано 
утром созерцать (в храме) твою красоту. И всё это будет мне платой за 
служение. Ничего другого мне не нужно!» 
«О мой ум! Иди в ту недоступную землю, ведь завтра ты уже испугаешься 
туда идти. Там лебедь играет в водах огромного озера любви. Поэтому 
набрось на свою скромность вуаль смирения и укрепись в своей 
решимости. Потому что только там ты обретешь полное удовлетворение и 
высшую свободу». 

Так начались исполненные блаженства игры. *Она начала играть с Кришной в «зарослях» Вриндавана*:

«О подруги! Я окрашиваюсь в цвета Господа Кришны, поднявшего холм 
Говардхан! Окрасьте мое сари в пять цветов, я буду играть с Ним в 
зарослях Вриндавана!» 

*Эти игры означают танец Раса*. И от этих игр в несказанное блаженство погружается вся вселенная. Луна, Солнце, Земля, небо – все вовлекаются в эти игры. Но центром неизменно остается одна личность – Повелитель этой вселенной. 

Теперь Мира обрела высочайшее совершенство жизни, наиглавнейшую цель человеческого рождения. И где теперь она будет жить? 
*Она пришла во Вриндаван, обретя всю полноту знания, искупавшись в безграничном океане любви. И там она со своим божеством стала совершать вечные игры.* 

Под конец жизни Мира пришла в Двараку. Здесь примерно в 1569 году она покинула этот мир. Когда Мира оставила город Мебар, город это постепенно стал приходить в упадок. Жители этого города считали, что вместе с Мирой город покинула Богиня-покровительница царства Читар. И они решили это исправить. Из Мебара в Двараку пришел один брахман, чтобы вернуть назад Миру. Она отказала брахману, после чего в большом смятении чувств вошла в храм Господа Кришны и стала произносить следующие стихи:

«О возлюбленный! Если ты очистил мое сердце, то дай мне место у тебя на 
коленях, прижми меня к своему сердцу!  О Господин Миры! Приди ко мне 
и больше меня не покидай!»

Предания гласят, что Мира вошла в божество Господа Кришны. Господин ее жизни в это время на самом деле прижал ее к своему сердцу. И она погрузилась в безграничный и нескончаемый поток божественной любви.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Как я понимаю, все источники указывают на то что они не беседовали. В тех цитатах что вы привели Шрила Прабхупада тоже говорит, что нет достоверных источников, что они встречались, но так говорят во Вриндаване. И даже во Вриндаване говорят лишь что Рупа Госвами отказался встретиться с Мирой и она сказала что он считает себя мужчиной, но единственный мужчина во Вриндаване это Кришна и ушла.


Нет. Вы либо не поняли английского, либо не увидели ответа Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Д-р Патель: Один госвами отказался встретиться с Мирабаи и затем она сказала, что «Здесь только один мужчина… Кришна единственный мужчина…»
Прабхупада: Во-первых, мы не находим какие-либо авторитетные свидетельства, что Мирабаи когда-либо встречалась с Рупой Госвами, но так говорят во Вриндаване. Но из жизни Рупы Госвами мы узнаем, что Госвами были настолько популярны во Вриндаване, что если где-то случались семейные конфликты, между мужем и женой, то они приходили за разрешением его к Рупе Госвами и сразу же он давал решение и они решались. Тогда как это возможно, что он не виделся с женщинами? 
Д-р Патель: Нет, ох, Рупа Госвами или Джива Госвами, какой-то из Госвами, они говорят.
Гирираджа: Это был Джива госвами.
Прабхупада: Джива Госвами? 
Гирираджа: Да.
Прабхупада: Почему Джива Госвами не видел женщин? Это тоже сомнительно. 
Д-р Патель: Он виделся с Мирабаи. 
Прабхупада: Чайтанья Махапрабху также никогда не отказывался видеть женщин. Но женщины предлагали почтение на расстоянии и все. Не близко. Но мы не находим, чтобы он отказывался видеть женщин. Так почему Госвами бы это делали?
Д-р Патель: Так говорят. 
Прабхупада: Тогда как возможно пандитах-сама-даршинах?
Утренняя прогулка 17 декабря 1975, Бомбей

То есть, если эта встреча имела место быть, то Рупа Госвами не отказался встречаться с Мирабаи. Они встретились после того как Рупа Госвами признал свое видение ошибочным. 
Это из видео, ссылку на которое я выложила:
Мира бросила ему вызов: «Я пришла во Вриндаван. И я знаю, что единственный пуруша тут это кришна, а все остальные женщины. Поэтому как так получается, что Рупа Госвами отказывается видеть другую женщину?» И Рупа Госывами согласился: «Да, я ошибся. Да, Кришна единственный пуруша». (Лекция по БГ, Ахмедабад, 8 декабря 1972)

Как бы то ни было, но главный вопрос был в бхаве Миры. Разные исследователи приходят к разным выводам. Я привела слова Шрилы Прабхупады и аргументы из ее же бхаджанов, а также из священных писаний. Для меня это служит доказательством. Но выбирать, конечно, чему верить и на что опираться каждый человек может сам.

----------


## Амира

> И Рупа Госывами согласился: «Да, я ошибся. Да, Кришна единственный пуруша».


Да, я это пропустила, спасибо.




> Как бы то ни было, но главный вопрос был в бхаве Миры. Разные исследователи приходят к разным выводам. Я привела слова Шрилы Прабхупады и аргументы из ее же бхаджанов, а также из священных писаний. Для меня это служит доказательством. Но выбирать, конечно, чему верить и на что опираться каждый человек может сам.


Конечно, я не стремлюсь кого-либо переубедить. Спасибо вам за приятную беседу и замечательные цитаты. Я очень довольна, даже если не переубедила вас. Вы умный человек, пытаетесь во всем честно разобраться и сделать выводы. Для меня это лучший результат, который можно извлечь из таких бесед.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Для себя и всех остальных, не настолько возвышенных, замечу - "women diminished cleanliness" переводится как "женщины уменьшают чистоту". Это означает, что даже если ты уже не привязан к женщинам, но вдруг начинаешь с ними общаться слишком много и близко (даже по делу) - чистота уменьшается.


 Честная точка зрения. В этом высказывании, на мой взгляд, нет ничего обидного для женщин. Это не женщины такие, это есть в мужчинах такое свойство-они уменьшают свою чистоту при общении с женщинами. Поэтому, зная свою слабость, ограничивают свое общение.
 Это нормально.
 Главное, чтобы причину со следствием не начать путать. Чтоб не начать обвинять женщин в собственных слабостях.

----------


## Амира

> Честная точка зрения. В этом высказывании, на мой взгляд, нет ничего обидного для женщин. Это не женщины такие, это есть в мужчинах такое свойство-они уменьшают свою чистоту при общении с женщинами. Поэтому, зная свою слабость, ограничивают свое общение.
>  Это нормально.
>  Главное, чтобы причину со следствием не начать путать. Чтоб не начать обвинять женщин в собственных слабостях.


Эти чувства у них абсолютно взаимны  :smilies: .

*Сотворенная Господом, женщина является воплощением майи, и тот, кто общается с этой майей, принимая от нее служение, должен знать, что идет по прямой дороге к смерти, как человек, на пути которого попался заброшенный и заросший травой колодец.*

*Живое существо, которое в прошлой жизни было привязано к женщине, в следующей жизни получает женское тело и с глупым умилением взирает на майю в облике мужчины - своего мужа, рассчитывая на то, что он сделает ее богатой, даст потомство, построит дом и принесет другие материальные блага.*

*Женщина должна считать своего мужа, дом и детей западней внешней энергии Господа, которая таит в себе смерть, подобно призывным песням охотника, таящим в себе смерть для оленя.*

(Ш.Б. 3.31.40-42)

----------


## Амира

Поэтому это еще вопрос кто чью чистоту уменьшает. Просто так сложилось что мужчина в обществе главный так как ожидается что он умнее, сильнее, разумнее, но на деле не всегда так получается. Если бы были женщины главные они точно также имели бы право отодвинуть мужчин в духовной жизни на второй план, так как общение с ними уменьшает чистоту женщин. И заметьте все плохое в общество привнесено мужчинами - алкоголь, табак, наркотики, СПИД, азартные игры, убийство животных и т.д. Просто в действительно духовной жизни нужно отбросить все материальные отождествления.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Конечно, я не стремлюсь кого-либо переубедить. Спасибо вам за приятную беседу и замечательные цитаты. Я очень довольна, даже если не переубедила вас. Вы умный человек, пытаетесь во всем честно разобраться и сделать выводы. Для меня это лучший результат, который можно извлечь из таких бесед.


 :namaste:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

«Но, если у мужчины целомудренная жена, с которой его связывают священные узы брака, она может оказать ему неоценимую помощь, когда он окажется в опасной ситуации. По сути дела, *такая жена может стать для него источником разума*». (Бхаг., 4.26.16, комм.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Составляла статью о Мирабаи для своего сайта и только сейчас заметила, что эта беседа неправильно переведена. Целые куски убраны и все слова приписаны Шриле Прабхупаде. Чтобы никто не распространял неправильный вариант, приведу здесь оригинал и точный перевод.




> Шрила Прабхупада:
> «Мира была преданной Кришны, ее песни очень трогают меня. В Индии она очень популярна.
> Некоторые ее песни были искажены, но Мира, она была преданной Кришны. Она видела Рупу Госвами, она была его современницей. Она написала много о Господе Чайтанье.
> Она была современником Чайтаньи, но они не встречались.
> Она понимала что Господь Чайтанья это Кришна. И она написала один стих, одну песню.
> Что теперь ты оставил свою флейту и ты принял посох саньяси. Она написала это замечательное стихотворение. «И  где твои волосы и твое павлинье перо теперь? У тебя бритая голова». 
> Мира очень ценила Его. Её жизнь была просто очень возвышенной. Её отец дал ей маленькую куклу Кришны поиграть и она развила любовь к Кришне как к мужу». 
> (Беседа между Шрилой Прабхупадой и поэтом Алленом Гинсбергом, г. Колумбус, 13.05.69)


«Гость (1): Мира была преданной Кришны, ее песни очень трогают меня.  
Аллен Гинсберг: А вы вообще используете ее песни тут? 
Прабхупада: Да, в Индии песни Миры очень популярны. Преимущественно они написаны на Хинди, а некоторые искажены. Но Мира была преданной. Она видела Рупу Госвами, своего современника. Она написала много поэзии о Господе Чайтанье.
Аллен Гинсберг: О, она была современницей Чайтаньи?
Прабхупада: Да.
Аллен Гинсберг: Они встречались?
Прабхупада: Нет. Она признавала, что Господь Чайтанья это Кришна, и она написала поэзию, песню: «Сейчас Ты оставил Свою флейту и принял посох санньяси». Подобным образом она написала замечательную поэзию. «А где Твои волосы и павлинье перо? Теперь твоя голова обрита». Таким образом. Мира признавала. Ее жизнь также замечательна. Ее отец дал ей маленькую куклу Кришны для игр и она развила любовь к Кришне как к мужу. И когда ее выдали замуж.. Она была принцессой, дочерью царя и ее выдали замуж за другого принца». 
(Беседа в комнате с Алленом Гинсбергом, 13 мая 1969, Огайо)

Guest (1): Vai??ava. She was, M?r?, K???a devotee. Oh, her songs has called me.
Allen Ginsberg: Have you used her songs here at all?
Prabhup?da: Yes, in India it is very popular, M?r?'s song. Mostly they are written in Hindi, and some of them have been interpolated. But M?r? was a devotee. She saw R?pa Gosv?m?, a contemporary. She has written many poetry about Lord Caitanya.
Allen Ginsberg: Oh, she was a contemporary of Caitanya?
Prabhup?da: Yes.
Allen Ginsberg: Did they meet?
Prabhup?da: No. She appreciated that Lord Caitanya is K???a, and she has written one poetry, song, that "Now You have left aside Your flute, and You have taken the sanny?s? rod." In that way she has written nice poetry. "And where is Your hair and peacock feather? Now You are bald-headed." In this way. So M?r? appreciated. Her life is also very excellent. Her father gave her a small K???a doll to play, and she developed love for K???a as husband. So when she was married... She was princess, daughter of king, and she was married with another prince.
Room Conversation with Allen Ginsberg
May 13, 1969, Columbus, Ohio

----------


## Амира

> Составляла статью о Мирабаи для своего сайта и только сейчас заметила, что эта беседа неправильно переведена. Целые куски убраны и все слова приписаны Шриле Прабхупаде. Чтобы никто не распространял неправильный вариант, приведу здесь оригинал и точный перевод.


У меня эта беседа в виде аудио уже с русским переводом. Слова Прабхупады заглушаются голосом переводчика. Так как тут аудио не прослушать я записала на слух со слов переводчика и некоторые слова Аллена Гинсберга я убрала, старалась сохранить только смысл беседы и слова Шрилы Прабхупады, хотя качество записи не очень и приходилось только догадываться где чьи слова. Спасибо за оригинал и точный перевод.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> У меня эта беседа в виде аудио уже с русским переводом. Слова Прабхупады заглушаются голосом переводчика. Так как тут аудио не прослушать я записала на слух со слов переводчика и некоторые слова Аллена Гинсберга я убрала, старалась сохранить только смысл беседы и слова Шрилы Прабхупады, хотя качество записи не очень и приходилось только догадываться где чьи слова. Спасибо за оригинал и точный перевод.


Ок.
Кстати интересно, что Шрила Прабхупада назвал ее именем одну из своих инициированных учениц - Мирабаи деви даси.  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Кстати интересно, что Шрила Прабхупада назвал ее именем одну из своих инициированных учениц - Мирабаи деви даси.


Да, очень интересно  :smilies: .

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Так, к слову - Мира Баи - это безусловно великая преданная Кришны. И не мне её не только судить, но даже и оценивать её любовь и преданность, ибо это выше моего понимания и моего адхикара.
Однако, простите, есть мнение, приписываемое Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Госвами о том, что ее интересует только Кришна, и потому Мирабаи желает милости Кришны без милости Радхарани, но без Ее милости не обрести Кришну. 

И далее добавляет:
что Шримати Радхарани - это Та, Кто наиболее дорога Кришне.

и ещё далее он уточняет что именно хочет сказать:
И поскольку Гурудев неотличен от Нее, Гурудев также необычайно дорог Кришне.  

Ну и закономерный постскриптум, что  если человек и принимает прибежище у Кришны, но при этом не обращает внимания на пример и наставления предыдущих Ачарйев, его попытки бхаджана не будут приняты Всевышним Господом. Поэтому необходимо совершать садхану в точности следуя за ними, поклоняясь их святым стопам.

Повторюсь - точной цитаты не имею, однако есть и такое мнение  :smilies:  
Которое кстати приводится и на этом самом форумме: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1746

Кстати, опять таки по непроверенным данным, Мира Баи к концу жизни приняла для себя Шримати Радхарани как Высший авторитет и Высшего же наставника на пути духовного совершенства.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Так, к слову - Мира Баи - это безусловно великая преданная Кришны. И не мне её не только судить, но даже и оценивать её любовь и преданность, ибо это выше моего понимания и моего адхикара.
> Однако, простите, есть мнение, приписываемое Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Госвами о том, что ее интересует только Кришна, и потому Мирабаи желает милости Кришны без милости Радхарани, но без Ее милости не обрести Кришну. 
> 
> И далее добавляет:
> что Шримати Радхарани - это Та, Кто наиболее дорога Кришне.
> 
> и ещё далее он уточняет что именно хочет сказать:
> И поскольку Гурудев неотличен от Нее, Гурудев также необычайно дорог Кришне.  
> 
> ...


Ого, сколько слухов  :smilies:  
По поводу мнения Шридхара Махараджа мы ведь уже разбирали выше, что Шрила Прабхупада был не согласен с ним в ряде пунктов, а мы ведь за Прабхупадой следуем. Насчет якобы мнения Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, то ключевое слово тут "якобы" пока не приведена его точная цитата и ее источник. Повторюсь, что я провела поиски упоминаний о Мирабаи не только в фолио Шрилы Прабхупады, но и с помощью фолио с доступными мне книгами ачарьев. Такая цитата не встречалась. 
Я за свою короткую жизнь даже про свою незначительную персону столько слухов наслышалась, что пора отдельную книгу издавать  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Ого, сколько слухов


Ну да, сколько людей - столько и слухов. Вернее скажем так - своих пониманий каких-то событий, феноменов и идей.
У Вас своих, у меня своих, и у каждого тоже - своих собственных.
И на мой взгляд, в данном случае дело не совсем в Мира Баи. А в том, близко ли Вам или мне, или кому-то другому - её умонастроение.
Это конечно если мы понимаем ее умонастроение... 






> По поводу мнения Шридхара Махараджа мы ведь уже разбирали выше, что Шрила Прабхупада был не согласен с ним в ряде пунктов, а мы ведь за Прабхупадой следуем. Насчет якобы мнения Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, то ключевое слово тут "якобы" пока не приведена его точная цитата и ее источник. Повторюсь, что я провела поиски упоминаний о Мирабаи не только в фолио Шрилы Прабхупады, но и с помощью фолио с доступными мне книгами ачарьев. Такая цитата не встречалась


То есть Вы хотите сказать, что Враждендра Кумар прабху за Прабхупадой не следует, когда отвечает на вопрос о Мира Баи так, как отвечает?: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1746
Или также в своем ответе руководствуется непроверенными слухами?






> Я за свою короткую жизнь даже про свою незначительную персону столько слухов наслышалась, что пора отдельную книгу издавать


Ну если про Вас, или про меня, или про кого-то другого, имеют место быть слухи в большом количестве, то стало быть о незначительности не может идти речь. 
Незначительные личности как правило мало кому интересны.
Даже создателям и распускателям слухов...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

И в довесок, если позволите:
На мой, опять таки предвзятый взгляд, подтема Мира Баи возникла не для прославления и понимания таковой как великой преданной Кришны, кем она на самом деле и является, а скорее как некое оправдание и обоснование старттопичной идеи  :smilies:  Могу уточнить что я имею в виду, если кто-то захочет уточнений.


И кстати к Вам вопрос, уважаемая Хари-канта деви: Вы говорите: 



> Также всем известно, что Мира шла путем рагануга-бхакти, спонтанной привязанности. Для того, чтобы идти этим путем, согласно «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» нужно соблюсти три условия: 1. Следовать по стопам вечного спутника Кришны, который находится в той же бхаве, которую культивирует сам садхака, 2. Постоянно слушать об этом спутнике и его особых отношениях с Кришной, 3. Жить в святом месте, соответствующем настроению садхаки


И если с третьим пунктом более-менее понятно, то не уточните ли по первому и второму пункту?
То есть по стопам какого вечного спутника Кришны следовала Мира Баи, и соответственно постоянно слушала о нем (о ней вероятнее всего)?

----------


## Амира

> И если с третьим пунктом более-менее понятно, то не уточните ли по первому и второму пункту?
> То есть по стопам какого вечного спутника Кришны следовала Мира Баи, и соответственно постоянно слушала о нем (о ней вероятнее всего)?


Со всеми пунктами там все в порядке. Во первых преданность и любовь Миры идет из прошлой жизни. С детства она пробудила свою любовь, а потом все как у обычных вайшнавов. Она и писания читала и гуру у нее был и со святыми она общалась и знала о Кришне, о его воплощениях таких как Рама и Чайтанья. И об играх Кришны знала и о гопи и о женах Кришны.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Уважаемая Амира, Вы просто назовите Имя Того Самого Вечного Спутника Кришны, по стопам Которого следовала Мира Баи.
А сделать это легче-легкого - привести множество стихов Мира Баи, в которых она это Имя упоминает.
Ибо те, по стопам которых мы следуем, как правило прославляются нами широко и с особенной любовью  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Уважаемая Амира, Вы просто назовите Имя Того Самого Вечного Спутника Кришны, по стопам Которого следовала Мира Баи.
> А сделать это легче-легкого - привести множество стихов Мира Баи, в которых она это Имя упоминает.
> Ибо те, по стопам которых мы следуем, как правило прославляются нами широко и с особенной любовью


Аааа... Это ваше непонимание  :smilies: . Следовать это значит принять образ мыслей и чувств - бхаву. А что думает спутник Кришны? Угадайте!? Он думает о Кришне и прославляет Его.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Исходя из вышеизложенного, понимаю, что Имя, Того, по чьим стопам следовала Мира Баи, Вы не назовете  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Исходя из вышеизложенного, понимаю, что Имя, Того, по чьим стопам следовала Мира Баи, Вы не назовете


В стихах Миры я не встречала. Хотя в некоторых статьях утверждается, что она следовала по стопам Лалиты. Но я не знаю на чем основывается это утверждение. Вот например статья на английском: https://www.dollsofindia.com/library/mirabai/

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Замечательно  :smilies:  Хотя есть некоторое сомнение.
Лалита Деви является очень близкой подругой Шримати Радхарани, а стало быть Лалита, в какой бы форме ни пришла бы - обязательно прославляла бы свою Божественную Подругу - Радхарани.
Ну это так - лирика  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

Мира пишет о своем служении во Вриндаване и обращается к подругам. Очевидно что она служит в умонастроении гопи. А по чьим стопам она следует, конкретное имя, никто точно не знает. Существуют только предположения.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

А с этим тогда как?:

"Также всем известно, что Мира шла путем рагануга-бхакти, спонтанной привязанности. Для того, чтобы идти этим путем, согласно «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» нужно соблюсти три условия: 1. Следовать по стопам вечного спутника Кришны, который находится в той же бхаве, которую культивирует сам садхака, 2. Постоянно слушать об этом спутнике и его особых отношениях с Кришной"

----------


## Амира

> А с этим тогда как?:
> 
> "Также всем известно, что Мира шла путем рагануга-бхакти, спонтанной привязанности. Для того, чтобы идти этим путем, согласно «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» нужно соблюсти три условия: 1. Следовать по стопам вечного спутника Кришны, который находится в той же бхаве, которую культивирует сам садхака, 2. Постоянно слушать об этом спутнике и его особых отношениях с Кришной"


А что с этим не так? Или вы ожидали что Мира оставит подробное сообщение для потомков? Все таки это очень сокровенное. Вот Шрила Прабхупада в какой расе служит Кришне? Он рассказывал об этом?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Действительно  :smilies:  
Когда нет подробного сообщения, тогда возможно множество разнопониманий.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что Враждендра Кумар прабху за Прабхупадой не следует, когда отвечает на вопрос о Мира Баи так, как отвечает?: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1746
> Или также в своем ответе руководствуется непроверенными слухами?


Вот так и появляются слухи  :smilies:  
Враджендра Кумар прабху ведь сам там пишет:
"Вот что я нашел по этой теме. От себя мне добавить нечего". Это не его мнение, он не утверждает, что это мнение Шрилы Прабхупады или единственно правильный ответ. Он пишет, что ему нечего добавить от себя. Это просто то, что он нашел.

К Гаудия-матху я его тоже не причисляла  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> И кстати к Вам вопрос, уважаемая Хари-канта деви: Вы говорите: 
> 
> И если с третьим пунктом более-менее понятно, то не уточните ли по первому и второму пункту?
> То есть по стопам какого вечного спутника Кришны следовала Мира Баи, и соответственно постоянно слушала о нем (о ней вероятнее всего)?


Об этом нигде не упоминается ни ачарьями, ни самой Мирабаи, насколько мне известно. Поэтому мне от себя добавить нечего.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Вот так и появляются слухи )


Далось же Вам это словечко  :smilies:  И я кстати могу понять почему.
Чуть позже, если Бог даст, мы к этому "почему" вернемся  :smilies: 
Можно конечно назвать "слухами" все, что не согласуется с нашим устоявшимся мнением, однако на мой взгляд это не достаточно разумно, ибо не позволит нам развиваться, поскольку развитие - это принятие и понимание чего-то, что пока за рамками нашего устоявшегося мнения. 
Впрочем оставляю за Вами право иметь собственное мнение, да и себе также оставляю таковое право.

Теперь если позволите не по существу темы, а по существу нашей с Вами переписки:



> Враджендра Кумар прабху ведь сам там пишет:
> "Вот что я нашел по этой теме. От себя мне добавить нечего". Это не его мнение, он не утверждает, что это мнение Шрилы Прабхупады или единственно правильный ответ. Он пишет, что ему нечего добавить от себя. Это просто то, что он нашел.
> К Гаудия-матху я его тоже не причисляла


Здесь Вы совершенно справедливо говорите, что это не его личное мнение, и исключительно та информация, которую ему удалось найти. 
Однако если бы он, подобно Вам, считал только лишь слухами, то, что слухами считаете Вы, он бы не привел здесь эту информацию, а просто написал бы, что Прабхупада считал Мира Баи чмстой преданной и даже назвал ее именем одну из своих учениц.
Логично, верно?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Об этом нигде не упоминается ни ачарьями, ни самой Мирабаи, насколько мне известно. Поэтому мне от себя добавить нечего.


Благодарю Вас за правдивый ответ  :smilies:  
Теперь смотрите: что значит по существу следование по стопам вечного спутника Кришны, который находится в той же бхаве, которую культивирует сам садхака, то есть постоянно слушать об этом спутнике и его особых отношениях с Кришной?
Ваши слова кстати...
Не обозначение ли это определенной парампары, к которой принадлежит этот самый садхака и настроение которой поддерживает и культивирует? 
И если уж Вы так преданы мнению Прабхупады, то разве Прабхупада не говорил о том, что для достижения духовного совершенства необходимо принадлежать к определенной авторитетной парампаре? Поскольку любая автортетная парампара всегда начинается с Бхагавана, и отслеживает всех ачарьев в передаче неискаженного знания. И если такой отчетности и отслеживания нет, тогда есть вероятность того, что знание может быть искажено.
Отсюда вопрос - к какой парампаре принадлежала Мира Баи? Скажите пожалуйта.
И если она не принадлежала ни к какой парампаре, тогда насколько Вы уверены в том, что ее знание и бхава были верны?
И отсюда закномерный подытоживающий вопрос - Вы точно уверены, что для Вашего духовного развития будет полезно принятие таковой бхавы?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> в какой либо общности мы так или иначе находимся,человек-существо социальное  Духовное-замечательно, а если тебя при этом не пускают к Божествам, или в алтарную или не допускают служить каким либо образом на основании того что Вы женщина, "существо грязное и мешаете мужчинам"? Вы согласны что лично к Вам будут так относиться? или как к инкубатору, или как к кухарке, и все прочие эпитеты сексизма.
> Эти определения очень сильно могут влиять на Вашу духовную жизнь. Вы просто хотите читать джапу в обществе преданных,петь киртан, а Вас выгняют из алтарной, потому что Вы "беспокоите умы преданных". Укрепит ли Вашу веру такое отношение? 
> просто примерьте на себя,прежде чем что то утверждать. Женщины много веком борятся не против мужчин, а ЗА себя! 
> Говоря конкретно об ИСККОН... никому не должно быть позволено притеснять преданных на основании половых различий, цвета кожи, разреза глаз, акцента, сил,профессии и тд, то бишь преданные это про душу, а мы скатываемся до унижений по признакам тела. 
> правильно ли это, Гаятри деви?


Понимаю Вас, деви.
Вы скорее всего транслируете свой собственный опыт (потому что чей же еще опыт нам транслировать то...), однако как ни просите, примерить на себя Ваш опыт не могу. В силу той причины, что у меня опыт совершенно иной. Вероятно в силу иного понимания и иных представлений. 
Но переживания Ваши понять могу. И разделить негодование пожалуй тоже могу. 
В определенных рамках конечно...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Далось же Вам это словечко  И я кстати могу понять почему.
> Чуть позже, если Бог даст, мы к этому "почему" вернемся 
> Можно конечно назвать "слухами" все, что не согласуется с нашим устоявшимся мнением, однако на мой взгляд это не достаточно разумно, ибо не позволит нам развиваться, поскольку развитие - это принятие и понимание чего-то, что пока за рамками нашего устоявшегося мнения. 
> Впрочем оставляю за Вами право иметь собственное мнение, да и себе также оставляю таковое право.


Ну нельзя же все так серьезно воспринимать!  :smilies:  Я, конечно, понимаю, что общение текстом можно интепретировать по-разному, дописать эмоции, мотивы и т.д., поэтому это мой недочет. Я просто любитель пошутить, когда тема горячая. Как говорит Бир Кришна Госвами, ученик Прабхупады: "Если не относиться с юмором к этому миру, то можно легко сойти с ума".  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Здесь Вы совершенно справедливо говорите, что это не его личное мнение, и исключительно та информация, которую ему удалось найти. 
> Однако если бы он, подобно Вам, считал только лишь слухами, то, что слухами считаете Вы, он бы не привел здесь эту информацию, а просто написал бы, что Прабхупада считал Мира Баи чмстой преданной и даже назвал ее именем одну из своих учениц.
> Логично, верно?


А давайте ему оставим прокомментировать свой ответ в той теме: что он считает чем. Когда он появится на форуме. Лично мне известно, что когда валятся десятки вопросов и времени не много, чтобы проводить по каждому исследование, или еще по каким-то причинам не хотят этого делать, то проповедники и даже духовные учителя часто просто повторяют чей-то подобный ответ, при этом упоминая откуда он. Вот и все. 

Ну и раз тема зашла, то в нашей философии нет такого правила принимать слепо все, что бы ни сказал старший просто потому что он старший. Если я не права, разубедите меня.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Ну нельзя же все так серьезно воспринимать!  Я, конечно, понимаю, что общение текстом можно интепретировать по-разному, дописать эмоции, мотивы и т.д., поэтому это мой недочет. Я просто любитель пошутить, когда тема горячая. Как говорит Бир Кришна Госвами, ученик Прабхупады: "Если не относиться с юмором к этому миру, то можно легко сойти с ума".


Деви, дорогая  :smilies:  на основании прожитого и пережитого, уверяю Вас, что жизнь вообще, и человеческая жизнь в частности - крайней серъезная весчь.
И потому требует к себе крайне серъезного отношения.

Кстати, если позволите:



> *1 часть. Феминизм. Здоровый и радикальный*


Оказывается Вы очень милая, вот только имидж монашки, зачем-то присвоенный Вами самой себе, немного диссонирует  :smilies:  
Меня же например очень вдохновляет на жизнь и на подвиги, Маллика Мала деви:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1saSPCy1Eo

Замечательный пример состоявшегося и в материальной и в духовной жизни, человека. В точности как от нас хочет Васудева Кришна в "Бхагавад Гите".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Благодарю Вас за правдивый ответ  
> Теперь смотрите: что значит по существу следование по стопам вечного спутника Кришны, который находится в той же бхаве, которую культивирует сам садхака, то есть постоянно слушать об этом спутнике и его особых отношениях с Кришной?
> Ваши слова кстати...
> Не обозначение ли это определенной парампары, к которой принадлежит этот самый садхака и настроение которой поддерживает и культивирует?


Обозначает в том числе, но не об этом идет речь, когнда Рупа Госвами пишет о следовании садхакой по стопам нитья-сиддхи. Имеется ввиду, что если вы следуете по стопам за мамой Яшодой, то вы поете те же колыбельные песни, что и она, готовите те же блюда и т.д. А не подносите Кришне бетель и поете Гопи-гиту. 

Вообще эти вопросы из категории курса Бхакти-шастр. Не вижу смысла рассуждать в этих сферах. Это вопрос не рассуждений или личного опыта, а вопрос знания священных писаний. Нужно просто пройти этот курс. Или прочесть "Нектар наставлений". 
Простите, но я себя не считаю такой возвышенной преданной, квалифицированной рассуждать о расах и бхавах. Мне бы с своим свинным рылом мой обезьяний ум заставить повторять нормально 16 кругов. А эти расы, бхавы и саттвика-викары для меня пока как тот бисер. Без обид.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> А давайте ему оставим прокомментировать свой ответ в той теме: что он считает чем. Когда он появится на форуме. Лично мне известно, что когда валятся десятки вопросов и времени не много, чтобы проводить по каждому исследование, или еще по каким-то причинам не хотят этого делать, то проповедники и даже духовные учителя часто просто повторяют чей-то подобный ответ, при этом упоминая откуда он. Вот и все. 
> 
> Ну и раз тема зашла, то в нашей философии нет такого правила принимать слепо все, что бы ни сказал старший просто потому что он старший. Если я не права, разубедите меня.


Конечно.
Раз Вы очень хотите - можно попросить прокомментировать  :smilies:  
И если хотите, попросить прокомментировать и вот этот мой текст:



> Благодарю Вас за правдивый ответ  
> Теперь смотрите: что значит по существу следование по стопам вечного спутника Кришны, который находится в той же бхаве, которую культивирует сам садхака, то есть постоянно слушать об этом спутнике и его особых отношениях с Кришной?
> Ваши слова кстати...
> Не обозначение ли это определенной парампары, к которой принадлежит этот самый садхака и настроение которой поддерживает и культивирует? 
> И если уж Вы так преданы мнению Прабхупады, то разве Прабхупада не говорил о том, что для достижения духовного совершенства необходимо принадлежать к определенной авторитетной парампаре? Поскольку любая автортетная парампара всегда начинается с Бхагавана, и отслеживает всех ачарьев в передаче неискаженного знания. И если такой отчетности и отслеживания нет, тогда есть вероятность того, что знание может быть искажено.
> Отсюда вопрос - к какой парампаре принадлежала Мира Баи? Скажите пожалуйта.
> И если она не принадлежала ни к какой парампаре, тогда насколько Вы уверены в том, что ее знание и бхава были верны?
> И отсюда закномерный подытоживающий вопрос - Вы точно уверены, что для Вашего духовного развития будет полезно принятие таковой бхавы?


По моему это также к теме.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Деви, дорогая  на основании прожитого и пережитого, уверяю Вас, что жизнь вообще, и человеческая жизнь в частности - крайней серъезная весчь.
> И потому требует к себе крайне серъезного отношения.
> 
> Кстати, если позволите:
> 
> 
> Оказывается Вы очень милая, вот только имидж монашки, зачем-то присвоенный Вами самой себе, немного диссонирует  
> Меня же например очень вдохновляет на жизнь и на подвиги, Маллика Мала деви:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1saSPCy1Eo
> ...



Я ничего не присваивала  :smilies:  Следую принципу ишавасйи )) 

Уж простите, но отвечу по-одесски (т.к. я оттуда родом) вашими же словами:




> Понимаю Вас, деви.
> Вы скорее всего транслируете свой собственный опыт (потому что чей же еще опыт нам транслировать то...), однако как ни просите, примерить на себя Ваш опыт не могу. В силу той причины, что у меня опыт совершенно иной. Вероятно в силу иного понимания и иных представлений. 
> Но переживания Ваши понять могу. И разделить негодование пожалуй тоже могу. 
> В определенных рамках конечно...


А если по-серьезному, то если бы мне не было комфортно в том имидже монашки  :smilies: , в котором меня замечают, то я бы не продержалась в нем около 13 лет своей практики в СК и вообще 30 лет своей грешной жизни  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Простите, но я себя не считаю такой возвышенной преданной, квалифицированной рассуждать о расах и бхавах. Мне бы с своим свинным рылом мой обезьяний ум заставить повторять нормально 16 кругов. А эти расы, бхавы и саттвика-викары для меня пока как тот бисер. Без обид.


О чем Вы  :smilies:  никаких обид с моей стороны.
Если б Вы указали бы мне на мое незначительное место таким образом, тогда бы конечно пришлось бы немного подуться  :cry: 
Но я так понимаю, Вы не только обо мне  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Уж простите, но отвечу по-одесски (т.к. я оттуда родом) вашими же словами:
> А если по-серьезному, то если бы мне не было комфортно в том имидже монашки , в котором меня замечают, то я бы не продержалась в нем около 13 лет своей практики в СК и вообще 30 лет своей грешной жизни


На мой взгляд ответ моими же словами не совсем получился  :smilies:  ибо приведенное Вами из моего же текста не совсем пропорционально моему же утверждению относительного Вашего видео  :smilies: 
А так таки относительно "комфорта" вполне себе понимаю. 
Однако иной раз желание комфорта частенько мешает развитию. Впрочем не воспримите этот как приглашение к полемике: это всего лишь просто выражение моего мнения.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

И если позволите, то немного по тематике данного обсуждения. С моей предвзятой точки зрения разумеется:
Обе вы с Малликой Малой деви, в своих роликах говорите о феминизме. То есть о соблюдении равенства, а стало быть соблюдении и уважении к своим правам и свободам, однако таки с учетом реально-неизменного. А реально-неизменное в данном случае - это все-таки имеющиеся физиологические, эмоциональные и если угодно, функциональные различия. 
Однако на мой взгляд если Вы ратуете за то, чтобы обязать (заметьте, я не говорю "заставить"  :smilies:  ) противоположный пол, то Маллика Мала учит тому, как этот самый противоположный пол вдохновлять на признание женщин и женственности  :smilies:  
Однако возможно что Вы хотели донести до аудитории что-то иное, не понятое мной.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Ну собственно и последнее, также на мой взгляд по данной теме (это если кому-то не захочется подискутировать...):
Как говорит Васудева Кришна в Бхагавад Гите, к поискам отношений с Богом весьма побуждает разочарованность. И самая большая разочарованность, помимо бед, нужды, невозможности удовлетворения любопытства и жажды истинного знания, - это разочарованность в добрых и теплых отношениях. 
Иначе говоря разочарованность при отсутствии любви...

И если такому сначаларазочарованному садхаку, либо садхини, вдруг да попадется - не скажу достойный объект для любви, ибо мы тут выяснили, что достойный для любви объект в этом мире - это таки иллюзия: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19845
а хотя бы просто надежда на эти таковые отношения, тогда и садхана вполне себе может прерваться, а то и закончиться.
Да чего собственно далеко ходить: женщины, мужчины, - вон Бхарате Махараджу повстречался олененок, и всё...
Пришлось прерваться в садхане на пару жизней. 
Так что правы Писания - возможные (а чаще всего надуманные) объекты для любовных отношений, и являются серъезным препятствием на пути духовного развития.
Ну а почему именно женщина представляется Писаниями пугалом для мужчин в их духовной садхане, так это потому, что как бы нам ни хотелось думать иначе, Писания в большей степени адресованы мужчинам, ибо таковые по своим ТТД, более предрасположены к отречению от материи, а стало быть к духовным совершенствам. Или сначала к совершенствам, а потом к отречению  :sed:  Ну да это не особенно важно.

Но и осозненное отречение от этого всего всякого-разного, не является совершенством.
Совершенством является любовь к Богу разумеется. И далее трансляция этой самой любви на все объекты и субъекты Творения: "Возлюби Господа Бога твоего всем сердцем твоим, и всею душою твоею, и всем разумением твоим. Сия есть первая и наибольшая заповедь. Вторая же подобная ей: Возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя"
Потому что объекты и субъекты даже мира материи, а тем более Мира Духа - в этом случае можно и нужно расценивать как неотъемлемую часть Божьего Творения, а стало быть нечто угодное Богу. А стало быть понимать и принимать это и следовательно любить  :smilies:  
И потому утверждение о том, что Единственнм Мужчиной является Бог, а все остальные - женщины, хоть и является онтологически верным, но фактически не учитывает многообразие Вриндаванской Расы. Потому что на Голоке есть не только Мадхурья (которая разумеется считается совершенством Расы), но и сакхья с мальчиками-пастушками и скажем ватсалья с Нандой Махараджем и другими старшими гопами.
Ну и опять таки...: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1746

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Ну а почему именно женщина представляется Писаниями пугалом для мужчин в их духовной садхане, так это потому, что как бы нам ни хотелось думать иначе, Писания в большей степени адресованы мужчинам, ибо таковые по своим ТТД, более предрасположены к отречению от материи, а стало быть к духовным совершенствам. Или сначала к совершенствам, а потом к отречению  Ну да это не особенно важно.


В целом правильно, но я знаю много женщин, не уступающих мужчинам в разумности, следовании садхане и преданности Шриле Прабхупаде. И при этом они не какие-то мерзкие феминистки, а полностью следуют шастрам в своем поведении.

Женщина пугалом предстает - потому что молодая, хоть немного красивая, девушка в красивых же одеждах любого садху сведет с ума и он будет как сумасшедший. И никогда не возникнет такого эффекта у среднестатистической женщины, если она встретит обычного парня, волосатого, с кривыми ногами, чуть более красивого, чем обезьяна  :smilies:  для того, чтобы женщина привлеклась мужчиной, им нужно общаться ближе, разговаривать, тогда она может привлечься его умом и потерять голову. Мужчине же ничего такого не нужно - просто взглянуть на задницу в обтягивающих штанах. Очень просто достижимый эффект, поэтому столько пугалок и предостережений относительного женщин.

Я не говорю об исключениях - о слишком похотливых женщинах, кидающихся на всех подряд или об очень возвышенных мужчинах, даже не замечающих девушек вокруг. Для всех в целом правила таковы: женщины и мужчины не должны общаться близко (это в том числе для избежания падения женщин), плюс женщины не должны откровенно одеваться на публике (это для спасения мужчин). Тогда всё хорошо. А если начинаются разговоры "мы все духовные личности и души", "мы не материалисты" и призывы игнорировать разумные ограничения под лозунгом спасения женщин от патриархального рабства.. что тут сказать, тогда все катятся в ад - и мужчины, и спасаемые женщины.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...я знаю много женщин, не уступающих мужчинам в разумности, следовании садхане и преданности Шриле Прабхупаде ... полностью следуют шастрам в своем поведении


Вот на этой радостной ноте и предлагаю найти гендерный консенсус и духовное единение.
Так уж получилось, что в этом мире есть не только разнополовые люди, но и вообще - 400.000 гуманоидных видов жизни. И если уж мы хотя бы в теории узнали о нашей вечной духовной природе, то придется помогать друг другу в достижении совершенства. 
Не критикуя и не ища недостатки в других "гуманоидах", а просто учитывая имеющиеся различия.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Вот на этой радостной ноте и предлагаю найти гендерный консенсус и духовное единение.


А зачем это вообще искать? Оно всё уже есть у нормальных преданных. Я иногда служу развитым в духовном плане матаджи, и почитаю это за честь, и ставлю их выше себя. Это то, чего добиваются другие странные преданные, которые жизнь кладут на борьбу за доминирование какого-то гендера  :smilies:  чего с ними искать? Их надо было розгами в свое время.. Сейчас уже всё, только развлечения на форуме

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

ну и слава Богу  :smilies:  На том и порешим.

----------


## Амира

> Поэтому я склоняюсь к тому, что выражение Шрилы Прабхупады «она развила любовь к Кришне как к мужу» нужно понимать буквально.


Сегодня встретила несколько интересных цитат, хочу добавить к нашей с вами беседе, без ожидания ответа, просто вам для размышления.

"Возлюбленные Кришны делятся на две категории:  1. свакия (жены Кришны); 2. паракия (те, кто состоят в браке с другим мужчиной, тайные любовницы Кришны).

Юные гопи Гокулы сильно желали, чтобы Кришна стал их мужем, однако  обстоятельства  их  жизни  не  позволили  им  любить  Его  в свакия-расе (любовь в браке).

Сильную  любовь  гопи  к  Кришне  можно  понять  из  следующего утверждения,  где  одна  гопи   обращается  к  своей  подруге,  когда Кришна находился в Матхуре: «Если Кришна не вернется во Вриндаван, чтобы наслаждаться играми с нами, то какой смысл в том, что  святая  царица Враджа Яшода любит меня,  как  собственную дочь? Не все ли равно, что все гопи любят меня больше, чем собственную жизнь? Важно ли для меня то, что лес Вриндавана более прославлен, чем лес Вайкунтхи? Какая ценность во всем этом, если мы не можем наслаждаться играми с Кришной, увенчанным павлиньим пером? Чтобы обрести Его как нашего супруга мы поклонялись богине Уме».

Верно  то,  что  Кришна женился  на гопи  по  обычаю  Гандхарвов. Однако  поскольку  их женитьба хранилась  в тайне,  они не могли выражать свою любовь открыто".(Шрила Рупа Госвами "Уджвала-ниламани")

----------


## Амира

Из того же источника.

"1. Каньяка — незамужние гопи
Юные незамужние гопи находились под защитой своих родителей. Они наслаждались детскими играми с подругами и отличались застенчивостью, чарующей юностью и чистотой.
Эти юные девушки, возглавляемые гопи по имени Дханья,  с преданностью совершали аскезы и соблюдали обеты, чтобы удовлетворить богиню Дургу и получить Кришну в мужья. Кришна позднее  исполнил  их желание,  и таким  образом  они  стали дорогими Его возлюбленными".


"1. Муни-гана-гопи (мудрецы)
В «Падма-пуране» эти Муни описаны так: «В давние времена мудрецы,  поклонявшиеся  Господу  Гопалу  длительное  время  в  настроении мадхурья-расы,  не достигли  своего желанного объекта. Но однажды, увидев Господа Рамачандру, очарованные Его трансцендентной  красотой,  они  признали  в  Нем того  самого  Господа, которому поклонялись. Поэтому с усиленным рвением они преисполнились желания  стать Его женами,  и в результате родились в телах гопи на земле Враджа»".

Таким образом все гопи хотели чтобы Кришна стал их мужем и все считали Кришну своим мужем. Но так как "обстоятельства их жизни не позволили им любить Его в свакия-расе (любовь в браке)", то они считаются находящимися в паракия-расе. Но Кришна стал их мужем по обычаю Гандхарвов (брак по взаимному влечению).

----------


## Амира

Хочу добавить, что паракия определяется не по наличию желаний острых ощущений или запретных удовольствий, а по чистоте и силе любви к Кришне, в которой отсутствуют Его качества величия и богатства.

"Представьте, что пастушки, друзья Кришны, Шридама и Субала пришли в Двараку повидать Кришну. Они увидели, что Дваракадхиша-Кришна, повелитель Двараки, восседает на троне в царском доме собраний Судхарма. По правую руку от Него сидят Уграсена, Васудева и остальные старшие члены рода Яду. Гарга Риши и другие великие мудрецы сидят прямо перед Ним, а по левую руку – Его сыновья Самба, Анируддха и Прадьюмна. За занавесом сидит Деваки вместе с Рукмини, Сатьябхамой и другими царицами. Как будет выглядеть мальчик-гопа на таком собрании? На нем пастушеские одежды, в одной руке – посох, в другой – бамбуковая флейта. Весь в пыли, он в сумерках пригнал стадо с пастбища, ему надо переодеться. Увидев в этом собрании Кришну, он захочет обнять Его, но Кришна будет молча сидеть и едва ли взглянет на него.

Все надежды бедного пастушка рухнут. Он мечтал: «Кришна – бхакта-ватсала (особенно добр к Своим преданным). Он позовет меня и посадит рядом». Но этого не происходит, наоборот, кто-то говорит ему: «Друг мой, отойди в сторону». Увидев все это богатство и великолепие, пастушок подумает: «Ну и ну!» Он посмотрит на роскошный зонт, на чамару, на всех этих разодетых людей. Потом взглянет на себя, и ему станет стыдно и захочется убежать. Рукмини, Сатьябхама и другие жены Кришны носят драгоценные украшения, как и подобает царицам. Как почувствует себя среди них простая, деревенская девушка с красными цветами гунджа в волосах, в дешевых украшениях? Вот почему гопи никогда не приходят в Двараку: там никто не относится к ним с уважением". ("Брихад-бхагаватамрита")

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Хочу добавить, что паракия определяется не по наличию желаний острых ощущений или запретных удовольствий, а по чистоте и силе любви к Кришне, в которой отсутствуют Его качества величия и богатства


Могу от себя добавить, что в паракия-бхаве отсутствует еще и чувство долга  :smilies:  Присущее свакия-бхаве...

----------

